# Si può davvero diventare "più forti", dopo?



## giorgiocan (19 Settembre 2013)

*Si può davvero diventare "più forti", dopo?*

Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?


Per me è una cazzata.


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*Significa*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?


Significa che non hanno avuto le palle di lasciarsi,si sono fatti vincere dalle proprie paure,e amano raccontarsi e raccontare che hanno superato le corna e che sono più forti.Tutto qui.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2013)

Argomento un po': io sono stata tradita e non mi sento piu' forte, mi sento stupida e ingenua, ora SO che chiunque mi puo' prendere per il culo che neanche me ne accorgerei. La coppia è cambiata ma sarebbe cambiata lo stesso credo, perche' era all'inizio, ma sicuramente non è piu' forte per il tradimento, per quello anzi avra' sempre una macchia indelebile, qualsiasi cosa succedera', una macchia incancellabile.


----------



## tesla (19 Settembre 2013)

forse "più forti di quanto ci si immaginava", io ad esempio credevo di polverizzarmi e dissolvermi nel nulla, invece sono sopravvissuta e quindi sono più forte (di quanto pensassi).
ma anche, siccome sono sopravvissuta, se in futuro mi succedesse la stessa cosa, credo che reggerei meglio (avendo già le strategie per uscirne).
se invece una coppia esce da un simile tumulto, forse è davvero più forte perchè se ne è tirata fuori assieme e quindi ha aumentato la propria sintonia e intimità.


----------



## Simy (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Significa che non hanno avuto le palle di lasciarsi,si sono fatti vincere dalle proprie paure,e amano raccontarsi e raccontare che hanno superato le corna e che sono più forti.Tutto qui.



:umile:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?




Presente.

Ma ti diranno che, il tradimento mio subito non fa testo visto che mia moglie dopo circa mezzora mi ha confessato tutto.

Io nel frattempo pensavo al suicidio, pensavo alla mia vita rovinata, pensavo ad un futuro accanto a mia moglie solo perchè consapevole del suo amore. Quando invece adesso per volontà di mia moglie ( e anche mia) il frutto del nostro amore sta per arrivare. premetti che mia moglie non voleva avere più figli, appena ha saputo di essere incinta invece....

Il tradimento è stato scordato, l'amore quello che conoscevo si è modificato, non tutto è migliorato, non tutto è peggiorato, si è soltanto evoluto attraverso la soggettività mia e quella di mia moglie. 

Si diventa più forti, è vero, tutto passa, tutto. Rimane soltanto un po d'invidia su due punti, primo: a parere mio quell'amore a cui credevo poteva far parte di un'illusione confacente a me e a mia moglie. secondo: invidio tutte quelle coppie che per fortuna loro hanno diviso quell'amore illusorio per molti anni, ma vero per loro, fino alla fine. 


Ma io sono ancora vivo.... e la vita è molto lunga.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Quel che non strozza ingrassa.


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quel che non strozza ingrassa.


Giuro che non ho capito!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Giuro che non ho capito!


Se si sopravvive (e si sopravvive) al tradimento per forza dopo ci si sente più forti.
Invece che sia più forte il legame ne dubito. Il dubbio è come una muffa che si espande.


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si sopravvive (e si sopravvive) al tradimento per forza dopo ci si sente più forti.
> Invece che sia più forte il legame ne dubito. Il dubbio è come una muffa che si espande.



Certo che si sopravvive, mai balenata l'idea contraria, che si impicchi lui piuttosto, ma il rapporto non sarà mai e poi mai come prima e non migliore, l'ombra ci sarà sempre, lo abbiamo letto anche in questi giorni, dopo 14 anni ancora ne parlano, e il tradimento è durato pochi mesi, confessato e non scoperto,  e anche se non ne parlano, ci pensano, soprattutto il tradito.

Come può un tradto, davanti a un film, un libro, un articolo di giornale, una canzone in cui si parla di tradimento non ricordare quello subito?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo che si sopravvive, mai balenata l'idea contraria, che si impicchi lui piuttosto, ma il rapporto non sarà mai e poi mai come prima e non migliore, l'ombra ci sarà sempre, lo abbiamo letto anche in questi giorni, dopo 14 anni ancora ne parlano, e il tradimento è durato pochi mesi, confessato e non scoperto,  e anche se non ne parlano, ci pensano, soprattutto il tradito.
> 
> Come può un tradto, davanti a un film, un libro, un articolo di giornale, una canzone in cui si parla di tradimento non ricordare quello subito?


E' la rottura dell'alleanza che lascia un segno indimenticabile.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Certo che si sopravvive, mai balenata l'idea contraria, che si impicchi lui piuttosto, ma il rapporto non sarà mai e poi mai come prima e non migliore, l'ombra ci sarà sempre, lo abbiamo letto anche in questi giorni, dopo 14 anni ancora ne parlano, e il tradimento è durato pochi mesi, confessato e non scoperto,  e anche se non ne parlano, ci pensano, soprattutto il tradito.
> 
> *Come può un tradto, davanti a un film, un libro, un articolo di giornale, una canzone in cui si parla di tradimento non ricordare quello subito?*


Ma prima o poi passa su. Altrimenti significa che c'è qualcos'altro che tormenta dentro.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi passa su. Altrimenti significa che c'è qualcos'altro che tormenta dentro.


Ciao

lei ha parlato, di ricordo ... 
quello non lo puoi dimenticare ... 

che non ti faccia più male o che ne so io, ok. 
ma ti ritorna in mente ... come altre cose incisive della vita. 

sienne


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei ha parlato, di ricordo ...
> quello non lo puoi dimenticare ...
> ...


Hai ragione sì. E' che io ho avuto un dolore più forte dopo, e quello ha annullato tutto.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Hai ragione sì. E' che io ho avuto un dolore più forte dopo, e quello ha annullato tutto.



Ciao

io durante, in effetti ... ha provocato un deserto ... 
e figurati ... a volte è stato persino un diversivo ... 
ma sempre schifo faceva ... 

comunque, mi dispiace tanto. 

sienne


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io durante, in effetti ... ha provocato un deserto ...
> e figurati ... a volte è stato persino un diversivo ...
> ...


Grazie. E' un vuoto che niente e nessuno potrà mai riempire. Ma la vita va avanti e guardo al futuro con speranza.


----------



## Etrusco (19 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Significa che non hanno avuto le palle di lasciarsi,si sono fatti vincere dalle proprie paure,e amano raccontarsi e raccontare che hanno superato le corna e che sono più forti.Tutto qui.


...il cervello a volte ci accontenta .....


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi passa su. Altrimenti significa che c'è qualcos'altro che tormenta dentro.




No. Non c'è altro, nel mio caso, se non il fatto che era già molto in debito con me per altri motivi, e come ciliegina sulla torta il tradimento. Quindi il risentimento è doppio. Io avrei dovuto lasciarlo quando dolosamente ha perso il lavoro e una montagna di soldi, averlo sostenuto mi è   costato molto, in tutti i sensi. Quindi oggi mi sento una cretina in questo senso. Avrei dovuto pensare solo a me ed alle mie figlie. Lavoravo ancora, guadagnavo molto, avevo amici e una vita piena. Serve essere buoni?


----------



## devastata (19 Settembre 2013)

:carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la rottura dell'alleanza:carneval: che lascia un segno indimenticabile.


----------



## feather (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere.


Io invece mi chiedo: la fiducia si può davvero ricostruire? Quella fiducia che un abbandono totale al proprio compagnio richiede. Quel lasciarsi andare ad un abbraccio fiduciosi che lei è lì.. per me...
Una volta tradito.. non mi è mai capito, non lo so per certo, mi immagino che la presenza della compagnia non sia mai più così scontata e certa come prima. Ci si può "fidare" e abbandonare di nuovo con quella persona?
Forse sono un pelo OT, mi scuso.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo: la fiducia si può davvero ricostruire? Quella fiducia che un abbandono totale al proprio compagnio richiede. Quel lasciarsi andare ad un abbraccio fiduciosi che lei è lì.. per me...
> Una volta tradito.. non mi è mai capito, non lo so per certo, mi immagino che la presenza della compagnia non sia mai più così scontata e certa come prima. Ci si può "fidare" e abbandonare di nuovo con quella persona?
> Forse sono un pelo OT, mi scuso.


Ciao

in poche parole, stai dicendo, che non si rafforza. 

se si guarda il tutto sotto l'ottica che, appunto, forse 
è sbagliato deporre tutta questa fiducia in un'altra persona,
perché il peso ... può essere anche molto pesante ... 
e bisogna imparare o equilibrare il fatto, che non esiste 
solo un NOI, ma anche un IO e un TU ... 
in questo senso ... si, si potrebbe dire che si rafforza. 

secondo me, un giro di parole ... perché la delusione è molto 
grande ... e quel fascino la storia la perde ... irrecuperabilmente. 

sienne


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No. Non c'è altro, nel mio caso, se non il fatto che era già molto in debito con me per altri motivi, e come ciliegina sulla torta il tradimento. Quindi il risentimento è doppio. Io avrei dovuto lasciarlo quando dolosamente ha perso il lavoro e una montagna di soldi, averlo sostenuto mi è   costato molto, in tutti i sensi. Quindi oggi mi sento una cretina in questo senso. Avrei dovuto pensare solo a me ed alle mie figlie. Lavoravo ancora, guadagnavo molto, avevo amici e una vita piena. *Serve essere buoni*?


Bella domanda . No probabilmente non serve, io cerco di lasciarmi scivolare addosso la cattiveria degli altri, ma delle volte fa ancora male. Però non riesco a ricambiare con la stessa moneta. Per fortuna il risentimento mi passa subito.
L'importante è non chiudersi. Difendersi ma non chiudersi. Quello che abbiamo perduto è sempre possibile ritrovarlo. Magari non tutto tutto ma ricominciare da noi stesse è la via giusta.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Etrusco ha detto:


> ...il cervello a volte ci accontenta .....


Infatti è un problema perche il nostro cervello vorrebbe accontentarci sempre....!


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Bella domanda . No probabilmente non serve, io cerco di lasciarmi scivolare addosso la cattiveria degli altri, ma delle volte fa ancora male. Però non riesco a ricambiare con la stessa moneta. Per fortuna il risentimento mi passa subito.
> L'importante è non chiudersi. Difendersi ma non chiudersi. Quello che abbiamo perduto è sempre possibile ritrovarlo. Magari non tutto tutto ma ricominciare da noi stesse è la via giusta.



Ciao MK

ma infatti! 

quando subisco una "sberla" ... rimango sì perplessa ... 
ma mi passa e poi mi dico: ed io che centro con la "cattiveria" di quella persona?
che viva in pace con se ... a me, pado io ... 

in linea generale ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> ma infatti!
> 
> ...


Il senso sta proprio lì.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo: la fiducia si può davvero ricostruire? Quella fiducia che un abbandono totale al proprio compagnio richiede. Quel lasciarsi andare ad un abbraccio fiduciosi che lei è lì.. per me...
> Una volta tradito.. non mi è mai capito, non lo so per certo, mi immagino che la presenza della compagnia non sia mai più così scontata e certa come prima. Ci si può "fidare" e abbandonare di nuovo con quella persona?
> Forse sono un pelo OT, mi scuso.



:smile: Se abbandoni il vecchio concetto di amore romantico, si. Se nei tuoi pensieri non ti evolvi e non capisci che la fiducia l'amore e tutto il resto fanno parte del presente e che il passato lo costruisci creando il presente pensando al futuro, no! allora non hai capito che la vita si costruisce e nel rapporto di coppia la costruzione viene fatta assieme, se nella costruzione di un qualcosa non siete entrambi d'accordo o si cerca una escamotage, o non si costruisce più assieme e ognuno per la propria strada. Però! quello che vivi nel presente lo si deve vivere veramente, basta stimarsi, essere orgogliosi e sicuri di se stessi. Il futuro con le sue incognite hanno ormai un presente costruito sul passato che ti hanno formato e fatto diventare forte. 

Che confucio...!! Siamo alle solite, manco io mi capisco leggendomi..


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io nel frattempo pensavo al suicidio, pensavo alla mia vita rovinata, pensavo ad un futuro accanto a mia moglie solo perchè consapevole del suo amore.


E se posso chiedere, quanto è durata questa fase?



> Il tradimento è stato scordato,


Davvero? Cioè, non che voglia mettere in dubbio le tue parole, ma qualcuno ha fatto un'osservazione interessante: il tema di questo forum è ripreso spesso dal cinema, dalla narrativa, te lo vedi spiattellato in faccia abbastanza spesso...in quelle occasioni davvero non riaffiora niente?



> invidio tutte quelle coppie che per fortuna loro hanno diviso quell'amore illusorio per molti anni, ma vero per loro, fino alla fine.
> 
> Ma io sono ancora vivo.... e la vita è molto lunga.


Dici di invidiarle, ma contemporaneamente definisci quell'amore illusorio. Non ti sto esaminando, eh. Cerco di capire. Mi sembra di intuire che tu preferisca quasi sapere dell'incidente che vi è capitato per sentire la vostra relazione maggiormente ancorata alla realtà. Sbaglio?


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Ecco, in parte hai già risposto mentre io ponevo le domande. Mi rincuora, il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo: la fiducia si può davvero ricostruire? Quella fiducia che un abbandono totale al proprio compagnio richiede. Quel lasciarsi andare ad un abbraccio fiduciosi che lei è lì.. per me...
> Una volta tradito.. non mi è mai capito, non lo so per certo, mi immagino che la presenza della compagnia non sia mai più così scontata e certa come prima. Ci si può "fidare" e abbandonare di nuovo con quella persona?
> Forse sono un pelo OT, mi scuso.


Non sei OT, il senso è il medesimo. Anzi, forse messa così è addirittura più chiara. E ti dirò che per me un abbraccio, il dormirsi accanto, incrociare uno sguardo e trovarsi...vale più del sesso, dello sbandierare la propria serenità di coppia agli altri, di qualsiasi espressione di "convenzionalità".


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> E se posso chiedere, quanto è durata questa fase?
> 
> Credo circa due anni, ma il primo anno è stato da incubo.
> 
> ...


Lo definisco illusorio perchè ho il ricordo di un passato vissuto nell'illusorio, conosco quindi cosa vuol dire e che cosa è. 

Si alla fine preferisco sapere, perchè in quello che è la mia storia so con certezza che mia moglie mi ama, e pensare a lei con un peso dentro non mi farebbe piacere,  non avrei una moglie libera dentro e fuori. 

Forse, nella mia sensibilità nella mia fragilità divento forte e mi prendo carico di carchi che non mi appartengono, ma io sono così, in questo caso perchè ho la certezza del suo amore nei miei confronti. 

Giorgio... non è un tradimento che alla fine è importante, è cosa si nasconde dietro questo che è importante e va ricercato nelle motivazioni diverse che ognuno ha nella propria storia e dentro la sua educazione e via discorrendo.


----------



## fightclub (20 Settembre 2013)

più forti non credo ma più sinceri di sicuro, prima di tutto con se stessi
più attenti consapevoli e disillusi perché no
ma in fondo siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi: se prima sognavi anche dopo un tradimento prima o poi tornerai a sognare
ho scoperto che è decisamente poca l'influenza che gli altri hanno sul nostro vero modo di essere
e dico vero perché, mettila come ti pare, la vita di coppia a lungo andare si trasforma in un compromesso tra quello che si è e quello che più banalmente si può essere "dato tutto il resto"
se il compromesso è frutto di scelte va bene, altrimenti porta quasi sicuramente a crisi personali
questo per la mia esperienza


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Presente.
> 
> Ma ti diranno che, il tradimento mio subito non fa testo visto che mia moglie dopo circa mezzora mi ha confessato tutto.
> 
> ...


Questa non la sapevo quindi quasi nuovamente babbo??


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giorgio... non è un tradimento che alla fine è importante, è cosa si nasconde dietro questo che è importante e va ricercato nelle motivazioni diverse che ognuno ha nella propria storia e dentro la sua educazione e via discorrendo.


Qui mi hai fatto quasi piangere. Mi piacerebbe prendere questa consapevolezza e darla a lei, come una consegna che si possa accettare o rifiutare. Ovviamente sperando che l'accetterebbe.
Oggi ho una giornata libera, purtroppo o per fortuna. Purtroppo perchè probabilmente mi porterà ad avvitarmi nelle solite paranoie, per fortuna perchè da solo non dovrò impiegare energie per nascondere il mio peso all'esterno e potrò dedicarle a me stesso.
Credo di esserti simile, in quanto a sensibilità, anche se mi trovo nelle vesti del traditore anzichè del tradito. Mi piace pensare che anche lei, non sia differente. Mi piace sperare che in un modo o nell'altro, io e lei troveremo una nostra pace.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo quindi quasi nuovamente babbo??


Manca all'incirca un mesetto. :carneval:


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Manca all'incirca un mesetto. :carneval:


 per i calzari alati di mercurio .... arty:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui mi hai fatto quasi piangere. Mi piacerebbe prendere questa consapevolezza e darla a lei, come una consegna che si possa accettare o rifiutare. Ovviamente sperando che l'accetterebbe.
> Oggi ho una giornata libera, purtroppo o per fortuna. Purtroppo perchè probabilmente mi porterà ad avvitarmi nelle solite paranoie, per fortuna perchè da solo non dovrò impiegare energie per nascondere il mio peso all'esterno e potrò dedicarle a me stesso.
> Credo di esserti simile, in quanto a sensibilità, anche se mi trovo nelle vesti del traditore anzichè del tradito. Mi piace pensare che anche lei, non sia differente. Mi piace sperare che in un modo o nell'altro, io e lei troveremo una nostra pace.



Elimina le parole tradito o traditore, esiste soltanto la persona. Tu batti su questo particolare e esternati su quello che sei e che qua dentro discutiamo e che tutti apprendiamo, altrimenti tutti noi qua dentro che ci stiamo a fare? 

:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> per i calzari alati di mercurio .... arty:



Minchia..!! andai a cercare su google..! lessi dei nomi da spavento.... uno dei quali inizia con la M...... paura presi..! 


Lascia in pace le calzette di mercurio e magari pure le ali... quello che arriva è vero, vivente e unico. mio figlio!! ecchecchezz! :mrgreen:

Io si che voloooo..!!


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia..!! andai a cercare su google..! lessi dei nomi da spavento.... uno dei quali inizia con la M...... paura presi..!
> 
> 
> Lascia in pace le calzette di mercurio e magari pure le ali... quello che arriva è vero, vivente e unico. mio figlio!! ecchecchezz! :mrgreen:
> ...



:aereo:


----------



## feather (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> un abbraccio, il dormirsi accanto, incrociare uno sguardo e trovarsi...vale più del sesso,


Concordo. Io sento allo stesso modo..


----------



## Diletta (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?





Il tradito diventa più forte per forza di cose perché dal momento in cui sa la verità dovrà sobbarcarsi di un lavoro enorme: comprendere, ragionare, valutare se ci sono le condizioni per un futuro perdono e alla fine accettare.
E piano piano diventa più forte e al contempo più consapevole fino a rendersene conto.
La coppia, se non scoppia, ha grandi potenzialità anch'essa, si trasforma e, se riesce a cogliere l'opportunità, cresce e si rafforza.
Ma un velo di malinconia sottostante rimarrà sempre...ma anche a questo ci si abitua e ci si adatta, come per tutte le cose della vita.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il tradito diventa più forte per forza di cose perché dal momento in cui sa la verità dovrà sobbarcarsi di un lavoro enorme: comprendere, ragionare, valutare se ci sono le condizioni per un futuro perdono e alla fine accettare.
> E piano piano diventa più forte e al contempo più consapevole fino a rendersene conto.
> La coppia, se non scoppia, ha grandi potenzialità anch'essa, si trasforma e, se riesce a cogliere l'opportunità, cresce e si rafforza.
> Ma un velo di malinconia sottostante rimarrà sempre...ma anche a questo ci si abitua e ci si adatta, come per tutte le cose della vita.


 :abbraccio:


----------



## ligheia (20 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece mi chiedo: la fiducia si può davvero ricostruire? Quella fiducia che un abbandono totale al proprio compagnio richiede. Quel lasciarsi andare ad un abbraccio fiduciosi che lei è lì.. per me...
> Una volta tradito.. non mi è mai capito, non lo so per certo, mi immagino che la presenza della compagnia non sia mai più così scontata e certa come prima. Ci si può "fidare" e abbandonare di nuovo con quella persona?
> Forse sono un pelo OT, mi scuso.


Ecco volevo aprire anch'io una discussione su questo punto. Chi è rimasto ha trovato il modo di recuperare la fiducia nel compagno? Oppure è un'illusione persa per sempre? E qual'è stato eventualmente cio' che ve l'ha fatta recuperare?
Io non so se potrà tornare mai.


----------



## ligheia (20 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il tradito diventa più forte per forza di cose perché dal momento in cui sa la verità dovrà sobbarcarsi di un lavoro enorme: comprendere, ragionare, valutare se ci sono le condizioni per un futuro perdono e alla fine accettare.
> E piano piano diventa più forte e al contempo più consapevole fino a rendersene conto.
> La coppia, se non scoppia, ha grandi potenzialità anch'essa, si trasforma e, se riesce a cogliere l'opportunità, cresce e si rafforza.
> Ma un velo di malinconia sottostante rimarrà sempre...ma anche a questo ci si abitua e ci si adatta, come per tutte le cose della vita.


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Circe (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusate se apro una nuova discussione, probabilmente l'argomento è pertinente la riflessione sul "lungo periodo" che però vedo ormai deserta. Prima di arrivare qui, ho letto decine di articoli sul web, spesso con dati e indicazioni contrastanti. Ma quasi tutti utilizzavano questo giro di parole, nel sostenere che se alcuni si sfasciano (istantaneamente o logorandosi col tempo), ci sono coppie che escono "più forti" da un'esperienza del genere. Ho provato a immaginare cosa possa significare, se siano soltanto parole vuote, eppure qualcuno tra di voi ha sostenuto qualcosa del genere, su queste pagine. Ovvero, di esserne venuto fuori "diverso", "non più come prima", ma anche *più forte *(individualmente e come coppia). A costoro chiedo: che cosa significa?


si..... *SI DIVENTA PIU FORTI.*
leggi la mia firma.....se vieni fuori da quella tempesta....sei una roccia.
Che non significa che non provi piu' dolore....significa che ormai non fai piu' colazione con biancaneve o con la famiglia del mulino bianco.
Ogni giorno sai che potrai contare su un unico alleato: te stesso.
E tutti gli altri che si fottano pure:up:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> si..... *SI DIVENTA PIU FORTI.*
> leggi la mia firma.....se vieni fuori da quella tempesta....sei una roccia.
> Che non significa che non provi piu' dolore....significa che ormai non fai piu' colazione con biancaneve o con la famiglia del mulino bianco.
> Ogni giorno sai che potrai contare su un unico alleato: te stesso.
> E tutti gli altri che si fottano pure:up:



Minchia papà che bello leggervi così!!!!!


----------



## Circe (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Significa che non hanno avuto le palle di lasciarsi,si sono fatti vincere dalle proprie paure,e amano raccontarsi e raccontare che hanno superato le corna e che sono più forti.Tutto qui.


no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il matrimonio e le convivenze sono sempre dei "compromessi"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho cacciato e poi riaccolto per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura....che ne avrei ricavato restando sola? una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore. Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio. 
ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Circe (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia papà che bello leggervi così!!!!!


papà????


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> papà????


auahhaahahahahahahahahaaha scusa..!! minchia papà è un'esclamazione sicula.! :rotfl: Non ti chiamavo papà auahaahah


----------



## Circe (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahahahahahaaha scusa..!! minchia papà è un'esclamazione sicula.! :rotfl: Non ti chiamavo papà auahaahah


si l'avevo capito!! 
ma non l'avevo mai sentita...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> si l'avevo capito!!
> ma non l'avevo mai sentita...



eh ma allora mi pendi in giro..! :amici:


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il *matrimonio* e le *convivenze* sono sempre dei "*compromessi*"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho *cacciato* e poi *riaccolto* per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi *bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura*....*che ne avrei ricavato restando sola?* una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un *domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore*. Siccome credo che gli *uomini siete tutti uguali*....*me lo tengo*, almeno lo conosco e *so come usarlo meglio*. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata *piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio*.
> ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 'sti caxxi!!! Ma il guinzaglio e la museruola??


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> 'sti caxxi!!! Ma il guinzaglio e la museruola??


auhaauahaahahahahaahahahhahaaha 


La storia di circe è particolare.


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auhaauahaahahahahaahahahhahaaha
> 
> 
> La storia di circe è particolare.


Non lo metto in dubbio ma leggendola mi sono venuti in mente Terminator, Ivan Drago e il Sergente Ganny .....


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio ma leggendola mi sono venuti in mente Terminator, Ivan Drago e il Sergente Ganny .....


auahhahahahahaah


----------



## Circe (20 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio ma leggendola mi sono venuti in mente Terminator, Ivan Drago e il Sergente Ganny .....


miao ^_^


----------



## zanna (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> miao ^_^


rimitivo:


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in poche parole, stai dicendo, che non si rafforza.
> 
> ...


E propiro cosi. Soprattutto quando si erano superate per amore tantissime prove dolorose.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il matrimonio e le convivenze sono sempre dei "compromessi"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho cacciato e poi riaccolto per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura....che ne avrei ricavato restando sola? una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore. *Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio*. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio.
> ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


E' la stessa conclusione di Diletta e, in parte, di Devastata.
Se per restare con un uomo bisogna condannare senza processo tutto il genere maschile mi sembra un prezzo troppo alto.
Diventare più disincantate (ecco un bel nick per devastata!:up è normale, forse se si è state tradite per lungo tempo e sotto il naso un po' incantate-ingenue-biancaneve si era, ma perdere poi la fiducia nell'umanità lo trovo tragico.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> perdere poi la fiducia nell'umanità lo trovo tragico.


Pare anche a me, ma credo più sia uno stato d'essere che una reale considerazione sulla popolazione di questo pianeta. Lo dico perchè stasera mi sento così anch'io. Come se, citando la moglie di Homer (quello che scrive qui, non quello giallo) là fuori fossero tutti squali. Credo sia l'effetto di una perdita, quella della propria dimensione familiare, del proprio rifugio umano. Che per definizione stabilisce la differenza tra "famiglia" ed "estranei".

Brutta serata, qui nella mia testa.


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la stessa conclusione di Diletta e, in parte, di Devastata.
> Se per restare con un uomo bisogna condannare senza processo tutto il genere maschile mi sembra un prezzo troppo alto.
> Diventare più disincantate (ecco un bel nick per devastata!:up è normale, forse se si è state tradite per lungo tempo e sotto il naso* un po' incantate-ingenue-biancaneve si era*, ma perdere poi la fiducia nell'umanità lo trovo tragico.



Sapessi quanto vorrei capire dov'ero! O lui è un attore da Oscar.


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> si..... *SI DIVENTA PIU FORTI.*
> leggi la mia firma.....se vieni fuori da quella tempesta....sei una roccia.
> Che non significa che non provi piu' dolore....significa che ormai non fai piu' colazione con biancaneve o con la famiglia del mulino bianco.
> Ogni giorno sai che potrai contare su un unico alleato: te stesso.
> *E tutti gli altri che si fottano pure:up:*



Mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Pare anche a me, ma credo più sia uno stato d'essere che una reale considerazione sulla popolazione di questo pianeta. Lo dico perchè stasera mi sento così anch'io. Come se, citando la moglie di Homer (quello che scrive qui, non quello giallo) là fuori fossero tutti squali. Credo sia l'effetto di una perdita, quella della propria dimensione familiare, del proprio rifugio umano. Che per definizione stabilisce la differenza tra "famiglia" ed "estranei".
> 
> Brutta serata, qui nella mia testa.


Veramente si può vivere in una vasca di squali e sapere che fuori non ci sono solo squali.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto vorrei capire dov'ero! O lui è un attore da Oscar.


Eri nella fiducia. Non c'è certo da vergognarsene. Si deve vergognare chi si approfitta della fiducia.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente si può vivere in una vasca di squali e sapere che fuori non ci sono solo squali.


Certo, e in quel caso la spiegazione più probabile è che sia uno squalo anche tu. Sottolineo probabile.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si deve vergognare chi si approfitta della fiducia.


Presente!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Certo, e in quel caso la spiegazione più probabile è che sia uno squalo anche tu. Sottolineo probabile.


Come il cigno credeva di essere un brutto anatroccolo così puoi scambiare gli squali per il tonno che sei tu.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come il cigno credeva di essere un brutto anatroccolo così puoi scambiare gli squali per il tonno che sei tu.


Qui mi hai confuso, lo ammetto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Qui mi hai confuso, lo ammetto.


Il fatto è che son certa di essere un tonno :mrgreen:


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che son certa di essere un tonno :mrgreen:


Mi ci sento parecchio anch'io. E per quanto gli squali godano di maggiore affetto presso le associazioni animaliste, il tonno pare in effetti stia rischiando molto di più!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi ci sento parecchio anch'io. E per quanto gli squali godano di maggiore affetto presso le associazioni animaliste, il tonno pare in effetti stia rischiando molto di più!


Per forza il tonno è troppo buono!


----------



## Etrusco (20 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non sei OT, il senso è il medesimo. Anzi, forse messa così è addirittura più chiara. E ti dirò che per me un abbraccio, il dormirsi accanto, incrociare uno sguardo e trovarsi...vale più del sesso, dello sbandierare la propria serenità di coppia agli altri, di qualsiasi espressione di "convenzionalità".



Hai ragione...il sesso lo trovi ovunque, uno sguardo complice no!


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il matrimonio e le convivenze sono sempre dei "compromessi"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho cacciato e poi riaccolto per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura....che ne avrei ricavato restando sola? una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore. Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio.
> ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:





:up::up::up::up::up::abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

questo modo di pensare ... molto perplessa mi lascia ... 

andare altre vie, significa stare peggio? ... perché? 
si ha una così bassa considerazione di sé? 
meglio stare con chi ci ha trattati da schifo, violentarci la mente ecc.
 che iniziare una nuova vita? 

ahhh ... lo status non si vuole perdere ... lo status ... 
ahhh ... molta comodità si gela dietro il tutto ... 
ahhh ... anche del opportunismo e della mancanza di conseguenza e coraggio ... 

e per voler mantener tutto questo, bisogna naturalmente svalorizzare l'altra scelta ... 
ahh più figa? ... scusa Circe ... mi ha lasciato molto amaro in bocca ... e lo dico,
più sfigata ... scusa tanto! ... non si denigrano le altre scelte, per dare del valore alla propria. 

se hai bisogno di farlo ... se hai bisogno di fare comparazioni ... forse, perché in realtà sai,
visto le motivazioni ... 

scusa tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo modo di pensare ... molto perplessa mi lascia ...
> 
> ...


Caxxo Sienne mangiato pesante? Dormito poco e male? .... Scherzo carissima è solo che è la prima volta che ti leggo così "agguerrita"


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il matrimonio e le convivenze sono sempre dei "compromessi"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho cacciato e poi riaccolto per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura....che ne avrei ricavato restando sola? una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore. *Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....*me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio.
> ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Siccome ne hai conosciuti tanti.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Caxxo Sienne mangiato pesante? Dormito poco e male? .... Scherzo carissima è solo che è la prima volta che ti leggo così "agguerrita"



Sbagliando anche per giunta..! 

Perchè fino a quando si contesta qualcosa e lo si fa specificatamente nel contesto soggettivo che può presupporre soggettività unita a cultura propria e via discorrendo, ok. Nel momento si contesta quello che ha scritto Circe e si contesta in quella maniera, è come contestare un qualcosa che sta in circe e in quello che è il "suo mondo".


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Chiaramente le principesse si trovano tutte nei supermercati, a volte anche nei forum.

BOOOM!!


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagliando anche per giunta..!
> 
> Perchè fino a quando si contesta qualcosa e lo si fa specificatamente nel contesto soggettivo che può presupporre soggettività unita a cultura propria e via discorrendo, ok. Nel momento si contesta quello che ha scritto Circe e si contesta in quella maniera, è come contestare un qualcosa che sta in circe e in quello che è il "suo mondo".


Piuttosto brillante questa mattina  suvvia è lunedì per tutti ....  poi pensavo che tra di voi ci fosse una sorta di feeling :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbagliando anche per giunta..!
> 
> Perchè fino a quando si contesta qualcosa e lo si fa specificatamente nel contesto soggettivo che può presupporre soggettività unita a cultura propria e via discorrendo, ok. Nel momento si contesta quello che ha scritto Circe e si contesta in quella maniera, è come contestare un qualcosa che sta in circe e in quello che è il "suo mondo".



Ciao Ultimo,

come al solito non hai capito nulla ... 

perché un conto è il suo mondo ... 

ma se ha bisogno di gettare fango su scelte differenti, 

per pulirsi la faccia ... non mi sta bene. 

Rifletti, su questo aspetto, che è ben diverso 

del perché e come ha preso questa scelta. 

Non giudico la sua scelta, ci mancherebbe ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Piuttosto brillante questa mattina  suvvia è lunedì per tutti ....  poi pensavo che tra di voi ci fosse una sorta di feeling :rotfl:



  Shhh mi piace molto farla innervosire, gli occhi diventano lucidi e mi affascina... mmmmhh:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> come al solito non hai capito nulla ...
> 
> ...


Ecco fatto Ultimo .... contento adesso??
Al mio ordine scatenate l'inferno!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> come al solito non hai capito nulla ...
> 
> ...



Volevo postarti l'arcobaleno e tutti i suoi colori. Era per te, solamente per te, e anche come risposta a tutto il mondo intero variegato, avariato e etc..! 




Salute... 



Grazie.


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevo postarti l'arcobaleno e tutti i suoi colori. Era per te, solamente per te, e anche come risposta a tutto il mondo intero variegato, avariato e etc..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GASP .... Sienne questo è AMMMORE!!!!!


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> GASP .... Sienne questo è AMMMORE!!!!!



Ciao wolf

aiutami a capire un momentino ... 

ti sembra giusto il discorso di Circe?
e non sto parlando della scelta ... 
ma figuriamoci, se oserei contestare ciò!

ma perchè diamine e 
mannaggia alla mucca che ha rubato il grano!!!!
l'aver scelto, di rimanere ... affinché non si presenta 
qualcuno migliore la fa sentire più figa, di chi invece,
ha scelto di iniziare sola da zero?
perché questa comparazione? perché? ... 

ognuno prende le proprie scelte! 
come meglio pensa e crede ... e non giudicare le altre!

e lascio stare tanti altri aspetti ... che si gela,
dietro questo pensiero ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> aiutami a capire un momentino ...
> 
> ...


Era chiaro che non contestavi la scelta di Circe
Quoto tutto


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> aiutami a capire un momentino ...
> 
> ...



Io credo di conoscere la risposta, ma visto che lo domandi a Wolf..... mi sto muto. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volevo postarti l'arcobaleno e tutti i suoi colori. Era per te, solamente per te, e anche come risposta a tutto il mondo intero variegato, avariato e etc..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo,

si ... proprio perché il mondo ha tanti colori ... 

un colore non dovrebbe valere più dell'altro ... 

tu hai scelto verde? ti fa stare bene? ... perfetto!

io ho scelto azzurro? mi fa stare bene? ... perfetto?

oseresti dirmi, mi sento più figo, perché ho scelto 

il verde e non l'azzurro come te?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era chiaro che non contestavi la scelta di Circe
> Quoto tutto



Tu se molto più intelligente di me si vede. Ma sienne lo ha appena scritto e questo mi sta bene, potendola anche quotare, adesso però. Non prima.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> aiutami a capire un momentino ...
> 
> ...



quoto


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> si ... proprio perché il mondo ha tanti colori ...
> 
> ...


Scusa eh, ma io non ho scelto l'azzurro:carneval:. leggiti la risposta a farfalla, se sei calma e non vuoi mandarmi a tutti costi a fanculo, capirai che cercavo qualcosa, l'ho trovata facendoti scrivere e.... ti ho quotata.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ehhh già, prima no ... 

perché dietro quel modo di pensare ... 

si gela, un pensiero MASCHILISTA! sostenuta in più da una donna 

ma fatemi stare zittina, zittina ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

*Wolf*

Ti hanno detto maschlista..! :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma io non ho scelto l'azzurro:carneval:. leggiti la risposta a farfalla, se sei calma e non vuoi mandarmi a tutti costi a fanculo, capirai che cercavo qualcosa, l'ho trovata facendoti scrivere e.... ti ho quotata.



Ciao Ultimo,

ma non voglio mandare nessuno a quel paese! 

se no, poi ... con chi me la prendo ...  

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ma non voglio mandare nessuno a quel paese!
> 
> ...



Presente. Attenta che mi eccito.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh già, prima no ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

.....


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>



quasi quasi ci sta ... 

questo pensiero, sarebbe veramente da gelare ... :mrgreen:

thanks ...


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> aiutami a capire un momentino ...
> 
> ...


Si chiama convenienza o se vuoi opportunismo (di una persona ferita beninteso) che fa proprio, o almeno ci prova, il detto "chi lascia la strada vecchia per quella nuova sa quel che lascia ma non sa quello che trova". Le opinioni e le scelte di persone "ferite" possono sembrare talmente "strane" a chi non prova quel dolore lancinante che è e rimane personale come le proprie azioni.
Poi alla fine chi sono io per giudicare? neeee io giudico e sono giudicata da tutto il globo terracquo .... e come diceva Novecento " .... in culo al jazz".
Suvvia fai pace con Ultimo che ti sbava dietro


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti hanno detto maschlista..! :singleeye:


Maschilista io????
rimitivo:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Maschilista io????
> rimitivo:


Ciao wolf

non ha capito ... il nome dice tutto, aspettiamo, lo capirà ... 

non tu ... il pensiero che ha espresso Circe ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

*Wolf*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> non ha capito ... il nome dice tutto, aspettiamo, lo capirà ...
> 
> ...



Non le credere, si sta sicilianizzando e parla per sotto intesi.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non le credere, si sta sicilianizzando e parla per sotto intesi.



Ciao Ultimo,

ma che sottinteso! ... 
Perché da Ultimo, divieni Primo? :rotfl:

I tempi tuoi, quelli sono ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ma che sottinteso! ...
> Perché da Ultimo, divieni Primo? :rotfl:
> ...



:mrgreen: Yes. exactly ..!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> aiutami a capire un momentino ...
> 
> ...


Ti smeralderei a ogni post (ma non posso :unhappy


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

cara Sienne, hai travisato il mio post! e con quanto astio me l'hai ribadito....tu che mi hai sempre incoraggiatA dolcemente nei miei momenti neri, hai avuto sempre una parola dolce e comprensione x tutti.....non hai capito il mio tono. 
io non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte di nessuno, (forse si sui traditori)specialmente se sceglie un nuovo cammino difficile con incognite grandi. ma non voglio difendermi come in un tribunale....mancavo da tempo sul forum e volevo fare un po la brillante. solo Claudio a quanto pare ha percepito la mia ironia....e se leggi bene io sono passata x una senza palle,  coraggio, opportunista,approfittatrice.
io che sono stata travolta dagli eventi e dalla meschinità di due....sono passata x quello che non sono. non capisco xche tu l'abbia presa cosi sul personale! alla fine ad un commento su di me che sembravo una titanna ho risposto MIAO. 
ERA TUTTA UNA IRONIA.
vabbe ho capito non me la posso permettere...


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siccome ne hai conosciuti tanti.


se per conoscere un uomo intendi DARGLIELA..... hai ragione non ne ho conosciuti tanti. anzi ne ho conosciuto solo uno. di questi tempi sono roba rara. ..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> cara Sienne, hai travisato il mio post! e con quanto astio me l'hai ribadito....tu che mi hai sempre incoraggiatA dolcemente nei miei momenti neri, hai avuto sempre una parola dolce e comprensione x tutti.....non hai capito il mio tono.
> io non mi permetto di giudicare le scelte di nessuno, (forse si sui traditori)specialmente se sceglie un nuovo cammino difficile con incognite grandi. ma non voglio difendermi come in un tribunale....mancavo da tempo sul forum e volevo fare un po la brillante. solo Claudio a quanto pare ha percepito la mia ironia....e se leggi bene io sono passata x una senza palle,  coraggio, opportunista,approfittatrice.
> io che sono stata travolta dagli eventi e dalla meschinità di due....sono passata x quello che non sono. non capisco xche tu l'abbia presa cosi sul personale! alla fine ad un commento su di me che sembravo una titanna ho risposto MIAO.
> ERA TUTTA UNA IRONIA.
> vabbe ho capito non me la posso permettere...


Eri ironica ma utilizzando uno schema che svilisce la tua stessa scelta.
Io mi aspettavo che tu ti rifacessi una vita senza tuo marito.
Hai fatto una scelta diversa che tutti hanno rispettato e che hanno commentato con grande delicatezza.
Ma se accusi altre di cose spiacevoli, chiaramente altre si possono risentire.
Io no perché sono molto serena e sicura.
Ma chi ha appena fatto la scelta di ricominciare sola ha bisogno della stessa delicatezza che è stata usata con te.
Tutto qui. Per me.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri ironica ma utilizzando uno schema che svilisce la tua stessa scelta.
> Io mi aspettavo che tu ti rifacessi una vita senza tuo marito.
> Hai fatto una scelta diversa che tutti hanno rispettato e che hanno commentato con grande delicatezza.
> Ma se accusi altre di cose spiacevoli, chiaramente altre si possono risentire.
> ...


quoto, verde mio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto, verde mio


Io vorrei smeraldare il tuo avatar. Mi fa sorridere ogni volta


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri ironica ma utilizzando uno schema che svilisce la tua stessa scelta.
> Io mi aspettavo che tu ti rifacessi una vita senza tuo marito.
> Hai fatto una scelta diversa che tutti hanno rispettato e che hanno commentato con grande delicatezza.
> Ma se accusi altre di cose spiacevoli, chiaramente altre si possono risentire.
> ...


scusa brunetta ma il mio scopo era di provocare una reazione dei traditori e farli sentire sminuiti dopo essere stati tanto 'leoni'perche una donna ferita e mezza morta puo anche rendere la pariglia se vuole....dove ho offeso le donne che stanno ripartendo da sole???? perche ho scritto che sono piu figa io???? ma il fatto che una tradita x anni (e voi mi avete conosciuta ndi momenti peggiori...) se la canti cosi da sola vi sembra possibile? ho anche detto che sarebbe paranoico buttare la spazzatura!  io mi sono sempre detta 'sarò una codarda?' e grazie allo psicologo ho fatto le mie scelte. e poi ti posso assicurare che la delicatezza di cui tu parli non è che mi sia stata riservata sempre e da tutti. ho avuto  certe offese.....ma ho saputo imparare anche da quelle. la reazione di sienne mi sembra esagerata....


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io vorrei smeraldare il tuo avatar. Mi fa sorridere ogni volta



grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se accusi altre di cose spiacevoli, chiaramente altre si possono risentire.


scusa brunetta se continuo, ma per mia crescita personale, mi riporti le parole che hanno offeso altre donne di cose spiacevoli? a volte non ci si rende conto di come ci leggono gli altri...mi aiuteresti a capire il passaggio?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> scusa brunetta ma il mio scopo era di provocare una reazione dei traditori e farli sentire sminuiti dopo essere stati tanto 'leoni'perche una donna ferita e mezza morta puo anche rendere la pariglia se vuole....dove ho offeso le donne che stanno ripartendo da sole???? perche ho scritto che sono piu figa io???? ma il fatto che una tradita x anni (e voi mi avete conosciuta ndi momenti peggiori...) se la canti cosi da sola vi sembra possibile? ho anche detto che sarebbe paranoico buttare la spazzatura!  io mi sono sempre detta 'sarò una codarda?' e grazie allo psicologo ho fatto le mie scelte. e poi ti posso assicurare che la delicatezza di cui tu parli non è che mi sia stata riservata sempre e da tutti. ho avuto  certe offese.....ma ho saputo imparare anche da quelle. la reazione di sienne mi sembra esagerata....


La reazione per me (che ho sottoscritto Sienne) è stata dettata sia dal "Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perché ce l'ho lì a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata più figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a *correre dietro all'orgoglio*. "  sia per "Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio."
Perché la prima sottintende una scelta dettata dal solo orgoglio.
Chi sceglie di lasciare il traditore non lo fa per orgoglio ma dopo dolorose considerazioni. Le stesse tue che hanno poi portato a fare la scelta opposta.
La seconda frase è una denigrazione di tutto il genere maschile, per salvare in qualche modo il tuo uomo.

Personalmente, con la massima delicatezza, io continuo a pensare che tu abbia mortificato te stessa con la tua scelta.


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La reazione per me (che ho sottoscritto Sienne) è stata dettata sia dal "Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perché ce l'ho lì a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata più figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a *correre dietro all'orgoglio*. "  sia per "Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio."
> Perché la prima sottintende una scelta dettata dal solo orgoglio.
> Chi sceglie di lasciare il traditore non lo fa per orgoglio ma dopo dolorose considerazioni. Le stesse tue che hanno poi portato a fare la scelta opposta.
> La seconda frase è una denigrazione di tutto il genere maschile, per salvare in qualche modo il tuo uomo.
> ...


hai ragione forse correre dietro all'orgoglio, visto dall'aktra parte fa male e puo sembrare superficiale. ma l'ironia del tutto avrebbe dovuto rendere la cosa piu giocosa...almen oquello era il mio intento.  addirittura ho scritto che posso usarlo come voglio .. e tu lo interpreti come un esaltare il mio uomo? io al posto suo mi sentirei un verme leggendo quello che ho scritto.....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> hai ragione forse correre dietro all'orgoglio, visto dall'aktra parte fa male e puo sembrare superficiale. ma l'ironia del tutto avrebbe dovuto rendere la cosa piu giocosa...almen oquello era il mio intento.  addirittura ho scritto che posso usarlo come voglio .. e tu lo interpreti come un esaltare il mio uomo? io al posto suo mi sentirei un verme leggendo quello che ho scritto.....


Per quello si dovrebbe risentire lui.
Si fa sempre fatica, nonostante le faccine, a far capire quando si scherza.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri ironica ma utilizzando uno schema che svilisce la tua stessa scelta.
> Io mi aspettavo che tu ti rifacessi una vita senza tuo marito.
> Hai fatto una scelta diversa che tutti hanno rispettato e che hanno commentato con grande delicatezza.
> Ma se accusi altre di cose spiacevoli, chiaramente altre si possono risentire.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

per quanto riguarda la mortificazione. ...io sono una donna uccisa dentro, con o senza di lui. 
ho scelto l'unione della famiglia non per egoismo, ma perché ho visto star male i miei figli, ho visto due famiglie devastate, ho visto un uomo che stava x punirsi x quello che aveva fatto. ho scelto solo un po per me, perche malgrado tutto è il mio compagno da quando eravamo ragazzini, perche in fondo gli voglio bene e gli ho voluto e mi sono voluta concedere una seconda chance....non sono una martire, ma neanche un'opportunista. 
e a quanto pare non sono brava nello scrivere... meglio forse se leggo soltanto....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La reazione per me (che ho sottoscritto Sienne) è stata dettata sia dal "Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perché ce l'ho lì a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata più figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a *correre dietro all'orgoglio*. "  sia per "Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio."
> Perché la prima sottintende una scelta dettata dal solo orgoglio.
> Chi sceglie di lasciare il traditore non lo fa per orgoglio ma dopo dolorose considerazioni. Le stesse tue che hanno poi portato a fare la scelta opposta.
> La seconda frase è una denigrazione di tutto il genere maschile, per salvare in qualche modo il tuo uomo.
> ...


Riquoto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la mortificazione. ...io sono una donna uccisa dentro, con o senza di lui.
> ho scelto l'unione della famiglia non per egoismo, ma perché ho visto star male i miei figli, ho visto due famiglie devastate, ho visto un uomo che stava x punirsi x quello che aveva fatto. ho scelto solo un po per me, perche malgrado tutto è il mio compagno da quando eravamo ragazzini, perche in fondo gli voglio bene e gli ho voluto e mi sono voluta concedere una seconda chance....non sono una martire, ma neanche un'opportunista.
> e a quanto pare non sono brava nello scrivere... meglio forse se leggo soltanto....


Circe...
Quando noi facciamo scelte omologate alle altrui creiamo rassicurazioni...
Quando ne compiamo di diverse...creiamo spavento e sconcerto...

Non sei certo in dovere di rendere conto a certe persone perchè tu hai liberamente scelto di restare.

Sono scelte tue. E nessuno si deve permettere di sindacare.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La reazione per me (che ho sottoscritto Sienne) è stata dettata sia dal "Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perché ce l'ho lì a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata più figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a *correre dietro all'orgoglio*. "  sia per "Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio."
> Perché la prima sottintende una scelta dettata dal solo orgoglio.
> Chi sceglie di lasciare il traditore non lo fa per orgoglio ma dopo dolorose considerazioni. Le stesse tue che hanno poi portato a fare la scelta opposta.
> La seconda frase è una denigrazione di tutto il genere maschile, per salvare in qualche modo il tuo uomo.
> ...


Ok tu hai scelto di lasciare...
Lui forse ha fatto il diavolo a 4 per riaverti?
O pitosto non ha detto ah ok, accusato il colpo e te saludi meneghina?
Eh?
Sii sincera.

Puoi lasciare chi ti pare, ma bisogna vedere se l'altro è disposto ad accettare o peggio subire questa situazione.

Ha forse detto, ok pupa ora chiudo tutti i miei giri troiani e mi dedico solo a te eh?

Ha forse detto ah mi spiace sognavo la mia vecchiaia con te? Eh?

O ha detto ok, ti saluto meneghina?

Ci sono uomini che arrivano ad uccidere la moglie perchè non accettano di venir lasciati...
Altri si dicono...ah ok...amen...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la mortificazione. ...io sono una donna uccisa dentro, con o senza di lui.
> ho scelto l'unione della famiglia non per egoismo, ma perché ho visto star male i miei figli, ho visto due famiglie devastate, ho visto un uomo che stava x punirsi x quello che aveva fatto. ho scelto solo un po per me, perche malgrado tutto è il mio compagno da quando eravamo ragazzini, perche in fondo gli voglio bene e gli ho voluto e mi sono voluta concedere una seconda chance....non sono una martire, ma neanche un'opportunista.
> e a quanto pare non sono brava nello scrivere... meglio forse se leggo soltanto....


Appunto. Ti sei mortificata. Hai scelto (ancora una volta!) il bene degli altri.
Altre avrebbero fatto altre valutazioni e altre scelte.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Ti sei mortificata. Hai scelto (ancora una volta!) il bene degli altri.
> Altre avrebbero fatto altre valutazioni e altre scelte.


E bisogna appunto vedere se questo è debolezza o forza.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la mortificazione. ...io sono una donna uccisa dentro, con o senza di lui.
> ho scelto l'unione della famiglia non per egoismo, ma perché ho visto star male i miei figli, ho visto due famiglie devastate, ho visto un uomo che stava x punirsi x quello che aveva fatto. ho scelto solo un po per me, perche malgrado tutto è il mio compagno da quando eravamo ragazzini, perche in fondo gli voglio bene e gli ho voluto e mi sono voluta concedere una seconda chance....non sono una martire, ma neanche un'opportunista.
> e a quanto pare non sono brava nello scrivere... meglio forse se leggo soltanto....



Circe, tranquilla, chi vuole leggerti e commentare quello che scrivi per quello che intendi saprà farlo. Chi invece alza le antenne costringendoti a scrivere delle spiegazioni inutili per far capire quello che intendi veramente, bhe scordatelo, pochi vogliono capire una volta presa la loro posizione, manco quando il tutto diventa evidente, e prenderanno dai tuoi post delle frasi per ridurle nel loro significato e nel frattempo averne ragione. 

Tranquilla, sei chiarissima come sempre.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe...
> Quando noi facciamo scelte omologate alle altrui creiamo rassicurazioni...
> Quando ne compiamo di diverse...creiamo spavento e sconcerto...
> 
> ...


Nessuno lo sta facendo infatti


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Ti sei mortificata. Hai scelto (ancora una volta!) il bene degli altri.
> Altre avrebbero fatto altre valutazioni e altre scelte.


e sono fatti loro......la mia felicità deriva dalla felicità dei miei figli. e se questox te e' mortificazione forse figli non ne hai, o forse hai altre priorità nella vita, o vivi in un posto dell'Italia dove si è piu individualisti, o sei cresciuta con diversa educazione,  o sei piu forte di me o sei piu debole. tutto è relativo nella vita..  per questo dico  che se una persona fa una scelta,  e va a vivere da sola..  .non dovrebbe farsi turbare dalle cazzate che puo scrivere una come me sul forum. ....a volte dietro l'armatura si nasconde un coniglio.  a volte dietro l'agnello c'è il lupo. vedi ilmio nome Circe. dove sono  i miei porci? pardon i miei proci?? ne ho solo uno, non vi offendete se lo uso!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> e sono fatti loro......la mia felicità deriva dalla felicità dei miei figli. e se questox te e' mortificazione forse figli non ne hai, o forse hai altre priorità nella vita, o vivi in un posto dell'Italia dove si è piu individualisti, o sei cresciuta con diversa educazione,  o sei piu forte di me o sei piu debole. tutto è relativo nella vita..  per questo dico  che se una persona fa una scelta,  e va a vivere da sola..  .non dovrebbe farsi turbare dalle cazzate che puo scrivere una come me sul forum. ....a volte dietro l'armatura si nasconde un coniglio.  a volte dietro l'agnello c'è il lupo. vedi ilmio nome Circe. dove sono  i miei porci? pardon i miei proci?? ne ho solo uno, non vi offendete se lo uso!!!



Ehm se mi permetti circe, l'ho scritto io questo, manco se tu lo stai ribadendo servirà.


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe...
> Quando noi facciamo scelte omologate alle altrui creiamo rassicurazioni...
> Quando ne compiamo di diverse...creiamo spavento e sconcerto...
> 
> ...


ciao conte, sinceramente mi è dispiaciuto il turbamento di sienne. io sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che sa ammettere se sbaglia.  altri come diletta, devastata, ultimo ...hanno letto la mia ironia . ma l'esagerata reazione di sienne non me l'aspettavo....hai ragione, una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile..


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe, tranquilla, chi vuole leggerti e commentare quello che scrivi per quello che intendi saprà farlo. Chi invece alza le antenne costringendoti a scrivere delle spiegazioni inutili per far capire quello che intendi veramente, bhe scordatelo, pochi vogliono capire una volta presa la loro posizione, manco quando il tutto diventa evidente, e prenderanno dai tuoi post delle frasi per ridurle nel loro significato e nel frattempo averne ragione.
> 
> Tranquilla, sei chiarissima come sempre.


grazie Claudio oggi mi sento incompresa...;-p


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao conte, sinceramente mi è dispiaciuto il turbamento di sienne. io sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che sa ammettere se sbaglia.  altri come diletta, devastata, ultimo ...hanno letto la mia ironia . ma l'esagerata reazione di sienne non me l'aspettavo....hai ragione, una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile..



Circe,

posso?

Quel tuo post l'ho frainteso inizialmente anche io.
Mi sono completamente chiarita con gli interventi successivi.
Capita di essere fraintesi, e se è la giornata sbagliata, se è un nervo sensibile, se il cielo è un pò grigio, le reazioni possono essere più marcate.

Secondo me, potete tranquillamente passare sopra al piccolo incidente.
Nessuno disprezza la tua scelta, nessuno disprezza le scelte di altri.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Circe,
> 
> posso?
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile..


sante parole.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno lo sta facendo infatti


Sicura?
Conosco molto bene le armi sottili di brunilde no?
E so sempre dove va a parare...
Sono come Paperone con Amelia...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Fatalità fraintendono putacaso le separate...
Chissà come mai...

Ultimo sei un teron...
Non fraintendere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Etrusco (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> e sono fatti loro......la mia felicità deriva dalla felicità dei miei figli. e se questox te e' mortificazione forse figli non ne hai, o forse hai altre priorità nella vita, o vivi in un posto dell'Italia dove si è piu individualisti, o sei cresciuta con diversa educazione, o sei piu forte di me o sei piu debole. tutto è relativo nella vita.. per questo dico che se una persona fa una scelta, e va a vivere da sola.. .non dovrebbe farsi turbare dalle cazzate che puo scrivere una come me sul forum. ....a volte dietro l'armatura si nasconde un coniglio. a volte dietro l'agnello c'è il lupo. vedi ilmio nome Circe. dove sono i miei porci? pardon i miei proci?? ne ho solo uno, non vi offendete se lo uso!!!


Circe conosco poco la tua storia, ma da uomo è difficile capire il gesto che tutte o quasi tutte le donne con figli farebbero pur di salvare l'equilibrio della "famigghia". E te lo dico con il massimo rispetto. 
La "mortificazione" credo sia stata citata non in senso dispregiativo (o almeno io non l'avrei usata in questo senso) ma come "rinuncia" ad una parte di te pur di salvare la serenità della famiglia, perchè hai ritenuto che ci fosse ancora qualcosa di importante da salvare. Forse la "mortificazione" (ma forse.....) si riferisce al fatto che comunque NON PER COLPA TUA (sia chiaro...e te lo dice un traditore) hai comunque dovuto rinunciare ad una parte di Circe, forse non alla parte piu' importante (il benessere e l'amore per i tuoi figli) ma sicuramente una parte importante della tua sfera sentimentale piu' intima (l'amore "totale" ante-tradimento che avevi per il partner) che, forse, non tornerà piu'.
Ti assicuro che io sto cercando di capire, perchè non solo io non so come mi mi sarei comportato in una situazione del genere (diciamo che sono dall'altra parte della barricata) ma avendo anche l'aggravante di essere un uomo ho difficolta anche a "pesare" le priorità all'interno dell'animo femminile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Conosco molto bene le armi sottili di brunilde no?
> E so sempre dove va a parare...
> Sono come Paperone con Amelia...


La sensazione era che lei lo facesse.
Ora mi sembra che si stia spiegando
entro sempre in punta di piedi nella storia di Circe, e gliel'ho detto più volte. 
Mi piacerebbe vederla serena e non la leggo così


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile..


Con tutto il rispetto per la tua storia e per il modo in cui hai deciso di condurla, definire la scelta di restare dopo un tradimento 'non omologata' mi pare quanto meno azzardato. Avessi detto dolorosa, o pesante, non avrei avuto nulla da eccepire. Ma la mia esperienza mi suggerisce che sia pieno di mariti e di mogli che si voltano dall'altra parte pur di non vedere e una buona quota di chi sa privilegia altri aspetti legati al rimanere insieme, proprio come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Circe conosco poco la tua storia, ma da uomo è difficile capire il gesto che tutte o quasi tutte le donne con figli farebbero pur di salvare l'equilibrio della "famigghia". E te lo dico con il massimo rispetto.
> La "mortificazione" credo sia stata citata non in senso dispregiativo (o almeno io non l'avrei usata in questo senso) ma come "rinuncia" ad una parte di te pur di salvare la serenità della famiglia, perchè hai ritenuto che ci fosse ancora qualcosa di importante da salvare. Forse la "mortificazione" (ma forse.....) si riferisce al fatto che comunque NON PER COLPA TUA (sia chiaro...e te lo dice un traditore) hai comunque dovuto rinunciare ad una parte di Circe, forse non alla parte piu' importante (il benessere e l'amore per i tuoi figli) ma sicuramente una parte importante della tua sfera sentimentale piu' intima (l'amore "totale" ante-tradimento che avevi per il partner) che, forse, non tornerà piu'.
> Ti assicuro che io sto cercando di capire, perchè non solo io non so come mi mi sarei comportato in una situazione del genere (diciamo che sono dall'altra parte della barricata) ma avendo anche l'aggravante di essere un uomo ho difficolta anche a "pesare" le priorità all'interno dell'animo femminile.


etrusco.... l'amore totale che dici non credo di poterlo provare piu ne con lui ne con un altro semplicemente perché non sono piu la sognatrice ingenua e romanticona di prima...detto questo,  e non perché mi voglia giustificare, ma perché mi fa piacere scendere negli antri della mia anima e nelke grotte del mio cervello malato, sconvolto,  rinato, incazzato e incasinato. ...principalmente sono rimasta con mio marito xche quello che provo x lui è un bene grande. e non dico amore perche per me il bene comprende piu sfaccettature.  è un sentimento completo,  che ha anche in se un po di comprensione ed empatia x chi divide il nostro letto, x chi da piu di 20 anni ci abbraccia,  e il suo profumo è il suo. non puo essere sostituito da un altro. (o forse potrebbe....non lo so). questo, unito a decine di altri motivi....in capo a tutti i figli. quindi me lo tengo x ora. sia ben chiaro sempre bastardo resta!


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per la tua storia e per il modo in cui hai deciso di condurla, definire la scelta di restare dopo un tradimento 'non omologata' mi pare quanto meno azzardato. Avessi detto dolorosa, o pesante, non avrei avuto nulla da eccepire. Ma la mia esperienza mi suggerisce che sia pieno di mariti e di mogli che si voltano dall'altra parte pur di non vedere e una buona quota di chi sa privilegia altri aspetti legati al rimanere insieme, proprio come hai fatto tu.


ho ripreso la frase del conte xche nella sua risposta c'era qualcosa di piu, che tagliando a pezzetti non viene fuori.   io non so chi va per la maggiore, chi lascia, chi resta, chi finge, chi non vuole sapere. so che tanti dei miei conoscenti si sono meravigliati del mio restare con lui. ed altrettanti si sarebbero meravigliati delke nostra separazione. niente è scontato nella vita.  anche io prima pensavo di non poter mai restare con uno che mi ha fatto cornuta e umiliata davanti a tutti. oggi quello che penso è diverso.....si sono umiliati loro davanti a tutti.  io ho subito il loro egoismo che colpa ne ho?


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ho ripreso la frase del conte xche nella sua risposta c'era qualcosa di piu, che tagliando a pezzetti non viene fuori.   io non so chi va per la maggiore, chi lascia, chi resta, chi finge, chi non vuole sapere. so che tanti dei miei conoscenti si sono meravigliati del mio restare con lui. ed altrettanti si sarebbero meravigliati delke nostra separazione. niente è scontato nella vita.  anche io prima pensavo di non poter mai restare con uno che mi ha fatto cornuta e umiliata davanti a tutti. oggi quello che penso è diverso.....si sono umiliati loro davanti a tutti.*  io ho subito il loro egoismo che colpa ne ho?*


E dove avrei scritto che hai colpa tu? 
Penso solo che qui le umiliazioni se le siano prese un po' tutti, non solo tu, non solo loro, al punto che non ne farei una leva per sollevarmici al di sopra.


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E dove avrei scritto che hai colpa tu?
> Penso solo che qui le umiliazioni se le siano prese un po' tutti, non solo tu, non solo loro, al punto che non ne farei una leva per sollevarmici al di sopra.


infatti non ti ho mica detto che l'hai scritto.
e tanto meno mi ci sto sollevando sopra.
non voglio essere capita a tutti i costi....ma per lo meno ho cercato di dare una motivazione al mio post ironico- allegorico....chi vuol capire capisca....io sono responsabile del messaggio che mando.... non dell'interpretazione che ognuno, in base al proprio vissuto,  ne fa.....


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> oggi quello che penso è diverso.....si sono umiliati loro davanti a tutti. io ho subito il loro egoismo che colpa ne ho?





Circe ha detto:


> infatti non ti ho mica detto che l'hai scritto.
> *e tanto meno mi ci sto sollevando sopra.*


Secondo la mia lettura lo stai facendo nel passo che ho sottolineato in arancio. Nel senso che se tu sei in pace con la tua scelta per motivi tuoi non c'è nessun bisogno di far sentire inferiori loro (e non sto dicendo che non se lo meritino, eh).




Circe ha detto:


> non voglio essere capita a tutti i costi....ma per lo meno ho cercato di dare una motivazione al mio post ironico- allegorico....chi vuol capire capisca....io sono responsabile del messaggio che mando.... non dell'interpretazione che ognuno, in base al proprio vissuto,  ne fa.....


Io infatti sto cercando di capire, ma anche di farti capire che cosa può passare tra le righe di qualcosa che esprimi magari con tutt'altre motivazioni oppure con idee che dal di fuori appaiono più chiare che a te che ci sei dentro.
In generale è vero che si è responsabili solo di ciò che si dice, ma si è buoni comunicatori quando si sa anche prevedere le interpretazioni di chi ascolta (o legge, in questo caso).


----------



## Circe (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nel senso che se tu sei in pace con la tua scelta per motivi tuoi non c'è nessun bisogno di far sentire inferiori loro.
> .   .. ... .
> In generale è vero che si è responsabili solo di ciò che si dice, ma si è buoni comunicatori quando si sa anche prevedere le interpretazioni di chi ascolta (o legge, in questo caso).


mi piace il tuo modo di scrivere Leda, ma mi permetto di farti notare che nella posizione in cui sto (e che non mi pare proprio di superiorità. ..) mi ci hanno messa loro. io sarei rimasta tranquillamente e beatamente una buona moglie e una buona amica. ne su ne giu. loro hanno scelto x me, x i miei sentimenti.  che ne paghino le conseguenze agli  occhi miei, degli altri e loro stessi. non mi sono mai auto proclamata piu degns di rispetto.  si sono messi loro nells condizione di scherno.
per la seconda parte del tuo discorso non posso che approvare ciò che affermi,  l'unica cosa che non mi interessa è  essere un buon comunicatore. ...xche non tutti scriviamo x avere un riscontro filosofico dagli altri, specialmente in questo forum io ho sempre scritto x ricevere opinioni diverse e libere e non di parte. belle o brutte. dolci o amare. x sopravvivere alla mia tempesta. e per intervenire  (non spesso) nelle tempeste altrui se era possibile essere di aiuto...non ho voluto mai fare la comunicatrice...mi sono espressa e basta. e ritornando al thread principale,  ho fatto un po' la galletta x far capire all'autore afflitto dal tradimento che anche una pluritradita come me, è arrivata ad essere in grado di fare ironia sulle corna, sugli uomini e sul sesso. purtroppo non è giunto questo messaggio ad alcuni.  me ne farò una ragione ;-)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> e sono fatti loro*......la mia felicità deriva dalla felicità dei miei figli. e se questo x te e' mortificazione forse figli non ne hai, o forse hai altre priorità nella vita*, o vivi in un posto dell'Italia dove si è piu individualisti, o sei cresciuta con diversa educazione,  o sei piu forte di me o sei piu debole. tutto è relativo nella vita..  per questo dico  che se una persona fa una scelta,  e va a vivere da sola..  .non dovrebbe farsi turbare dalle cazzate che puo scrivere una come me sul forum. ....a volte *dietro l'armatura si nasconde un coniglio.  a volte dietro l'agnello c'è il lupo*. vedi ilmio nome Circe. dove sono  i miei porci? pardon i miei proci?? ne ho solo uno, non vi offendete se lo uso!!!


Certamente tu hai scelto di privilegiare la tua idea di serenità dei figli, anche sacrificando una parte di te, che non chiamerei mai orgoglio.
Non c'è mica una gara per prendere la medaglia del più forte o del più debole o del più o meno altruista o del meno o più egoista.
Ognuno fa quello che lo fa stare meno male (quel che fa stare bene lo considero ormai una cosa irrealizzabile perché troppo dipendente dalle scelte altrui) e tu hai scelto quello che ti è sembrato giusto per te.
Però vedi che di nuovo dici cose brutte di chi ha fatto diversamente?
Ti ho evidenziato le frasi in cui lo fai.
Vedi io potrei, dicendoti le mie priorità, dire qualcosa che potrebbe suonarti male e non lo faccio perché se tu hai altre priorità le cose che ho considerato io potrebbero sembrare rientrare in una gara in cui non mi sento di aver mai voluto partecipare.
Tutto quello che ti ho detto e che sono stata disponibile a chiarirti l'ho fatto con la massima delicatezza di cui sono stata capace.
Non ti riesce non sentirti attaccata. Un po' forse lo sei stata (non ti ho letta dall'inizio e non lo so) o forse avevi preso delle decisioni che un po' senti ancora valide ma che hai accantonato considerando altre cose che, in parte, hai ribadito qui. Quelle ragioni scalpitano ancora dentro di te.
Ma ognuno ha altre ragioni che scalpitano e costituiscono un fondo amaro.
Ogni scelta ha un costo, anche di rinunciare a parti di sé.
Ti abbraccio come sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> ciao conte, sinceramente mi è dispiaciuto il turbamento di sienne. io sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che sa ammettere se sbaglia.  altri come diletta, devastata, ultimo ...hanno letto la mia ironia . ma l'esagerata reazione di sienne non me l'aspettavo....hai ragione, *una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile*..


 adesso dire che restare con il marito che ha tradito è una scelta non omologata quando è quello che viene fatto da sempre dalle donne è un po' paradossale e contraddice il tuo post precedente a cui ho appena risposto.
Ma anche qui: un bel chi se ne frega possiamo mettercelo? Chi se ne frega se una scelta è omologata o no, conformista o anticonformista, trasgressiva o nelle regole? Si fa quel che ci sembra giusto e quel che si può nelle circostanze date.
Ancora una volta: non c'è una gara.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Circe,
> 
> posso?
> 
> ...


Ammiro la tua chiarezza :up:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe...
> Quando noi facciamo scelte omologate alle altrui creiamo rassicurazioni...
> Quando ne compiamo di diverse...creiamo spavento e sconcerto...
> 
> ...



Ciao,

incredibile ... sei proprio storto dentro ... 

ma di un brutto brutto ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> incredibile ... sei proprio storto dentro ...
> 
> ...


Mi sono mai permesso io? EH?
Di giudicare le tue scelte?
Sono storto dentro...
Ma intanto filo molto dritto no?
Ti pare?

Bada a come mi giudichi...

Io no tuo fratello
Io no tuo amico
Io no tuo marito
Io no iscritto a tuo libro paga.

E DI SICURO mia moglie è ben lontana dal lasciarmi.

QUindi fai il tuo gioco e non rompermi i coglioni.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente tu hai scelto di privilegiare la tua idea di serenità dei figli, anche sacrificando una parte di te, che non chiamerei mai orgoglio.
> Non c'è mica una gara per prendere la medaglia del più forte o del più debole o del più o meno altruista o del meno o più egoista.
> Ognuno fa quello che lo fa stare meno male (quel che fa stare bene lo considero ormai una cosa irrealizzabile perché troppo dipendente dalle scelte altrui) e tu hai scelto quello che ti è sembrato giusto per te.
> Però vedi che di nuovo dici cose brutte di chi ha fatto diversamente?
> ...


SBAGLI.
Non puoi dire ognuno di noi.
Ci sono alcuni che scelgono quello che fa meno male.
Altri quello che ritengono GIUSTO secondo il loro sistema di principi e valori.

Non siamo ne macchine
Nè Bestie.

Impara a dire: IO scelgo quello che mi fa meno male.

Perchè ad esempio io me ne fotto di quello che mi ùfa più o meno male.

Io scelgo sempre in base a quello che MI CONVIENE.

E mi ci lavo il culo con le questioni di principio.
Che le persone troppo categoriche hanno un orizzonte molto ristretto e le qualunquiste massa largo.

Purtroppo dopo che si è fatta una scelta SBAGLIATA è tardi per piangere.
Tardi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SBAGLI.
> Non puoi dire ognuno di noi.
> Ci sono alcuni che scelgono quello che fa meno male.
> Altri quello che ritengono GIUSTO secondo il loro sistema di principi e valori.
> ...


Sì, ma il risultato pratico di quello che dici è che non è che te ne fotti di quello fa più o meno male a te (che, infatti, è proprio il comportamento tipo di chi ragiona in base ai principi e non alla convenienza), in realtà te ne fotti di quello che fa più o meno male AGLI ALTRI, che è un filo meno romantico e scavezzacollo, diciamo. Vabbè, uno lo sa, ti prende le misure e bon. Però stai calmo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma il risultato pratico di quello che dici è che non è che te ne fotti di quello fa più o meno male a te (che, infatti, è proprio il comportamento tipo di chi ragiona in base ai principi e non alla convenienza), in realtà te ne fotti di quello che fa più o meno male AGLI ALTRI, che è un filo meno romantico e scavezzacollo, diciamo. Vabbè, uno lo sa, ti prende le misure e bon. Però stai calmo.


Si io me ne frego altamente di quello che fa male agli altri.
Anzi il mio disinteresse è direttamente proporzionale al menefreghismo altrui su quello che ha fatto o fa male a me.

Di certo io

Mi sono sforzato nella mia vita di prendere le misure alle persone.

Non ho detto, dato che io ho scelto una donna come moglie, e dato che io sono il super mega uomo del millennio, di sicuro e di necessità mi sono scelto una tutta pregi e niente difetti.

Pitosto la forza sta nel fatto di dirsi...per quante tu me ne combini io tuttavia non batterò ciglio.

Invece cosa capita?
La superbia ti acceca.
Ti credi di aver sposato il dio in terra e come ti congoli eh?
Poi un brutto giorno, magari dopo una vita assieme, scopri che lui ne ha fatte scarpette davanti di dietro di sotto e di sopra...e vai in tilt...

E ti dici ma come è stato possibile tutto ciò?
E magari te la prendi con te stessa e ti dici...se fossi stata più furba me ne sarei accorta...invece so sta ingenuota...massa bona ecc..ecc..ecc..e questo è il dilettantismo...no?

Se invece ti dicevi...bon vediamo bene come è sta persona...
Ti apri le strade per accettarla e sopportarla così come è no?


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono mai permesso io? EH?
> Di giudicare le tue scelte?
> Sono storto dentro...
> Ma intanto filo molto dritto no?
> ...


Ciao

bada a che? ... cosa vorresti farmi? ... dimmi ... 

intrometti la malizia ... 

non ho giudicato la scelta di Circe, chiaro? 

e te ne vieni a spargere del veleno ... 

in modo sottile ... 

e che CAZZO  me ne fotte, se tua moglie non ti vuole lasciare? 

che CAZZO centra? ... 

ma lasciami in pace ... ok? ... 

se rompi ... rispondo ... il gioco è semplice ...

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bada a che? ... cosa vorresti farmi? ... dimmi ...
> 
> ...


Ma quale malizia...
ma chi ti ha cagato
chi ti ha cercato

Io ho solo espresso un parere generale sulle scelte delle persone...

A me non me ne frega un casso nè di te nè del tuo matrimonio.
Chiaro?

Perchè se tu ti separi o resti con tuo marito
A me non viene in tasca un fico secco...

Ok?

Io ammiro comunque Circe.

Perchè lei ha provato.
Poi si è detta non riesco a stare senza di lui.
QUindi tento la via di metterci una pietra sopra e andare avanti.
Sputerò sangue, ma ce la farò.

Ma io non ti ho nemmeno nè ltta nè quotata...

Quindi sta nel tuo che io sto nel mio.

Ok?

E te la do io la malizia giù per la testa.

Svegliati che ormai hai 50 anni anche tu. Cazzo.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale malizia...
> ma chi ti ha cagato
> chi ti ha cercato
> 
> ...



Ciao 

beh 50 non ne ho ... 
mi manca un bel po' ... 

comunque ... notte! 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh 50 non ne ho ...
> mi manca un bel po' ...
> ...


Bon
E ricorda che io non ti ho MAI giudicato.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon
> E ricorda che io non ti ho MAI giudicato.


Ciao

Conte, non ho voglia di storie. 
Tu fai i tuoi giochetti ... 
facendo credere e non ... 
deviando e non ... 
insinuando e no ... 

Hai intromesso, la questione del giudizio su una scelta,
che proprio non era tema ... e che non centrava nulla. 
Una cosa così, divide ... mette l'uno contro l'altro ... 

Quel MAI ... lo puoi togliere ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Conte, non ho voglia di storie.
> Tu fai i tuoi giochetti ...
> ...


Io trovo solo questo:
Le persone che compiono la scelta A e si trovano bene dicono: fai come me e starai bene.
Le persone che compiono la scelta B che è inversa ad A dicono: fai come me e starai bene.

Ma putroppo NON parlano mai quelle che hanno fatto la scelta A e si sono trovate MALE
E quelle che hanno fatto la scelta B e si sono trovate male.

Brunetta ha trovato che ha fatto bene a separarsi.
Circe ha trovato che ha fatto bene a rimanere.

Quello che non ti entrerà MAI in testa è che chi si è separato non saprà mai come è chi ha tentato di ricostruire.

Perchè tu puoi vivere solo un'esperienza alla volta.

E secondo me: Brunetta si è separata perchè ha trovato che era vantaggioso per lei, Circe è rimasta assieme perchè ha trovato vantaggioso questo per lei.

Casomai sono sottile solo quando dico, NON voglio che che ci si è separato pensi che chi decide di rimanere insieme è perchè è un pusillanime che non ha coraggio.

Perchè non è mai così'.

Ecco dove voglio andare a parare...

E quella vecchia volpe di Brunetta sa benissimo che è così...


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io trovo solo questo:
> Le persone che compiono la scelta A e si trovano bene dicono: fai come me e starai bene.
> Le persone che compiono la scelta B che è inversa ad A dicono: fai come me e starai bene.
> 
> ...


L'esperienza è unica per tutti, quindi se non ti sei separato non sai neanche tu se ci vuole o meno coraggio per farlo e se anche non lo hai fatto non puoi dire se le tue motivazioni sono uguali o diverse da quelle di un altro che ha fatto la tua stessa scelta.

Che ognuno proceda secondo la linea di minor resistenza è un dato di fatto, e su quale registro questa linea si giochi lo sa soltanto lui e non è detto che gli vada di ammetterla.

Comunque io ci vedo una bella differenza tra portare avanti la propria idea, giusta o sbagliata che sia (e non so se sia possibile determinarlo), come fa Brunetta e attaccare sistematicamente una persona come fai tu con lei.
Sei spesso aggressivo, fastidioso e talvolta anche villano.
Io vedo questo. E non sto discutendo delle convinzioni espresse.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> L'esperienza è unica per tutti, quindi se non ti sei separato non sai neanche tu se ci vuole o meno coraggio per farlo e se anche non lo hai fatto non puoi dire se le tue motivazioni sono uguali o diverse da quelle di un altro che ha fatto la tua stessa scelta.
> 
> Che ognuno proceda secondo la linea di minor resistenza è un dato di fatto, e su quale registro questa linea si giochi lo sa soltanto lui e non è detto che gli vada di ammetterla.
> 
> ...


Con lei lo sarò finchè campo.
Appunto io non dimentico chi mi ha fatto del male.
E agisco di conseguenza.

E secondo la mia esperienza si diventa più forti quando si riesce a far patire all'altro quello che gratuitamente con tante generosità ci ha fatto patire. No?
Caso mai la forza, forse sarebbe, nel avere la possibilità di schiacciare e astenersi dal farlo per chissà quale ragione.
QUestioni di scelte no?
E anch'io scelgo quello che mi fa più bene e divertire no?
Che me frega del resto?

Il problema delle scelte e delle esperienze è il seguente.
Ogni scelta esclude le altre.
Se io scelgo di studiare geometra non posso contemporanemante studiare ragioneria.
Non posso iscrivermi contemporaneamente a più facoltà.

Io non sono affatto convinto del tuo dato di fatto.
Non sono affatto convinto della linea di minor resistenza.

Perchè se questo fosse vero
Non avremmo in società le devianze
No?

QUante linee di minor resistenza sono state malamente sottovalutate no?

Andiamo a vedere no?
La Faranda non è nata con il mitra in mano sai?

Le scelte delle persone sono spesso come dire motivate semplicemente dallo spazio di manovra che possiedono, non dalla linea di minor resistenza...ma resta il mistero del libero arbitrio.

E delle situazioni che sono legate sempre a storia circostanza momenti ecc..ecc..ecc..

Per esempio un tempo ci pensavo tre volte a fanculizzare...adesso ci penso un nanosecondo no?

Esempio
Io sopporto un datore di lavoro e mando giù...
Lui sa che può angariarmi no?
Perchè sa che io dipendo dal suo lavoro no?

QUel che non sa che a sua non conoscenza io sto facendo dei bei patti con la concorrenza e mi sto preparando al gran finale no?
Dove passerò alla concorrenza con il doppio dello stipendio e la metà della fatica...

E' come giocare a carte...
Alla fine cali l'asso e chiudi la partita...

Altro che linea di minor resitenza...
Sono le carte piovute in quella mano...a determinare il tutto.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con lei lo sarò finchè campo.
> Appunto io non dimentico chi mi ha fatto del male.
> E agisco di conseguenza.


Appunto, porti avanti tue battaglie personali.
Se si resta sul piano dei contenuti, invece, le idee di Brunetta valgono quanto le tue, quindi non ergerti a giudice che può permettersi di sindacare su cosa un altro utente può o non può dire.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Appunto, porti avanti tue battaglie personali.
> Se si resta sul piano dei contenuti, invece, le idee di Brunetta valgono quanto le tue, quindi non ergerti a giudice che può permettersi di sindacare su cosa un altro utente può o non può dire.


E dove giudico le sue idee?
Eh?

Dove vedi che giudico le sue idee?

Sono solo se vuoi un attimo datate...no?


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io trovo solo questo:
> Le persone che compiono la scelta A e si trovano bene dicono: fai come me e starai bene.
> Le persone che compiono la scelta B che è inversa ad A dicono: fai come me e starai bene.
> 
> ...


Ciao 

ok ... hai intromesso questo aspetto del giudicare. 
premessa:
_mi sembra di averlo detto e stradetto ... che non si giudica una persona,
in base ad una scelta che ha preso ...
mi sembra di averlo detto e stradetto ... che ogni storia ha una sua dinamica,
sue retroscene, sue cose ... che può portare sia da una parte, che dall'altra ... 
mi sembra di averlo detto e stradetto ... che ogni tradimento è a se ... 
va bene, l'abbiamo capito ... ho detto tante cose. _

quello che a me spesso interessa è, capire e poi sostenere la persona nella sua scelta. 
faccio attenzione a certe cose, e quando qualcosa non mi quadra chiedo ... 
perché se seguo ... non mi va, di dire la mia tanto per ... ma di cercare di cogliere il frutto dell'altro
(anche, se io farei diversamente ... ma io, non sono l'altra persona ... ok?) ... 

Ora, ognuno di noi ha fatto la propria scelta (chi liberamente, chi per forza di cose). 
Come gli uni non sanno, così non sanno gli altri ... mi sembra ovvio. 

E puoi credermi o meno ... entrambe le scelte, sono secondo me, difficili ... 
Con entrambe le scelte, fai un percorso ... un tuo ragionamento interiore ... 

È chiaro, che poi, in base a questo proprio ragionamento interiore, che segue una certa logica,
si fanno le comparazioni, si cerca di capire e di spiegare ... oh, io qui, ho tirato altre somme ecc. 

Inoltre, quello che stai dicendo, è quello che ho detto a Ultimo ... 
Ognuno sceglie il proprio colore e l'importante è, che ci si trova bene ... il resto, non conta!

Personalmente, l'ho trovato inopportuno intromettere questo aspetto. 
Avrò probabilmente tirato le somme sbagliate ... capita, sry ... 
Ma l'ho presa, come un cogliere il momento ... per dividere, per mettere l'una contro l'altra ... 
E invece, ho trovato, che si cercava di capirsi ... che è sempre una buona cosa. 

sienne


----------



## zanna (24 Settembre 2013)

Cena pesante un pò per tutti??

Quanti kg di brioschi vi siete dovuti calare per dormire?

Suvvia abbracciatevi


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *L'esperienza è unica per tutti, quindi se non ti sei separato non sai neanche tu se ci vuole o meno coraggio per farlo e se anche non lo hai fatto non puoi dire se le tue motivazioni sono uguali o diverse da quelle di un altro che ha fatto la tua stessa scelta.
> *
> Che ognuno proceda secondo la linea di minor resistenza è un dato di fatto, e su quale registro questa linea si giochi lo sa soltanto lui e non è detto che gli vada di ammetterla.
> 
> ...


No leda, permettimi di scriverti che il neretto non è così. 

Menomale che ho cancellato il post dove avevo scritto delle cose che avrebbero innescato un casino.:mrgreen:

Se vuoi te lo scrivo in MP, ma non credo c'è ne sia bisogno se ti addentri nella realtà e fuoriesci da una fanstasia non solo forumistica ma probabilmente anche soggettiva tua che non appartiene alla società comune.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

almeno il conte gioca a carte scoperte; brunetta lo ignora ma persa mica gliele ha mai risparmiate.
non è la guerra impari che appare.
però è inutile, pincerton. chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato 
punto a capo


ps fermo restando che aborro certe prese per i fondelli


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

in tutto ciò non ho capito perché sienne lo irriti così tanto


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Circe...
> Quando noi facciamo scelte omologate alle altrui creiamo rassicurazioni...
> Quando ne compiamo di diverse...creiamo spavento e sconcerto...
> 
> ...





Circe ha detto:


> ciao conte, sinceramente mi è dispiaciuto il turbamento di sienne. io sono una persona aperta al dialogo, che sa ammettere se sbaglia. altri come diletta, devastata, ultimo ...hanno letto la mia ironia . ma l'esagerata reazione di sienne non me l'aspettavo....hai ragione, una scelta non omologata non è comprensibile..


Ciao

questa è cattiveria gratuita ... 
il gioco è talmente chiaro ... 

e poi nel seguito salta fuori, 
che centra pure Brunetta ... 

intrufolare una cosa, che non ho fatto,
e l'altra parte ... gli dà pure ragione ... 
cade nel gioco ... ecc. 

e proprio perché cade nel gioco ... 
quella risposta ironica non era ... 
esagerata, forse sì, ma non ironico ... 
se no si sa ... con quali elementi si ha giocato ... 


sono sbagliata? ... probabilmente. 


sienne


----------



## Circe (24 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa è cattiveria gratuita ...
> il gioco è talmente chiaro ...
> ...


sienne ma sei sempre tu? dov'è finita la donna mite, dolce e compensiva che ho conosciuto su questo forum??? sembri avvelenata! io ho dato una risposta ironizzando sul fatto che sono stata figa a tenermi il traditore x gettarmi la spazzatura e usarlo a mio piacimento x fare sesso quando mi pare.....e te la sei presa cosi????, se fare la scelta vostra, ossia lasciare il marito, cambia cosi una persona....ti preferivo prima. e poi di che cattiveria parli??? io ho scritto x me e solo per me! qualcuno ha capito l'ironia, mentre tu e qualcun altro no. io non vivo su questo forum e forse mi sono persa qualcosa, ma siate un po piu leggere nello scrivere qui che di pesantezza nella vita ce n'è hia troppa. e con questo ditemi che sono stronza,  che colpisco e che ferisco tanto ho capito la liturgia come va avanti. io non mi schiero con nessuno, sono indipendente nel forum enon cado in un gioco che non so x fare del male. e con questo chiudo xche sto ripetendo all'infinito la stessa cosa. ERO IRONICAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2013)

Finale alternativo

Circe: io.. la spazzatura.. etc etc

Sienne: ma insomma ma allora vuoi dire che io?!?!? etc etc

Circa: ehi guarda che volevo essere ironica

Sienne: oh non avevo mica capito

Circe: non ce l'avevo con te, magari mi sono espressa male, mi spiace

Sienne: forse ho esagerato a prendermela così avrei potuto chiedere spiegazioni


E vissero felici e contente.


----------



## Circe (24 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Finale alternativo
> 
> Circe: io.. la spazzatura.. etc etc
> 
> ...


nausica io sono serena. non ho litigato con nessuno....non sono una che offende gratuitamente figurati sienne che mi ha sempre ispirato pace e empatia.  se lei avesse letto le mie risposte invece di andar dietro ad altre, l'avrebbe capito dal principio.non mi piace stare in ddisaccordo con nessuno. porgo il mignolino....se ho sbagliato qualcosa perdonatemi ma non era il mio scopo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> nausica io sono serena. non ho litigato con nessuno....non sono una che offende gratuitamente figurati sienne che mi ha sempre ispirato pace e empatia.  se lei avesse letto le mie risposte invece di andar dietro ad altre, l'avrebbe capito dal principio.non mi piace stare in ddisaccordo con nessuno. *porgo il mignolino..*..se ho sbagliato qualcosa perdonatemi ma non era il mio scopo.


con l'indice si indica, con il pollice sù si concorda, giù si disapprova,col medio si manda a quel paese,con l'anulare s'infila l'anello....ma che ci si fa col mignolino?:singleeye:


----------



## Circe (24 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con l'indice si indica, con il pollice sù si concorda, giù si disapprova,col medio si manda a quel paese,con l'anulare s'infila l'anello....ma che ci si fa col mignolino?:singleeye:


i bimbi che fanno pace incrociano i mignolini e recitano : pace pace di Gesù non lo faccio piu! ;-)


----------



## Minerva (24 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> i bimbi che fanno pace incrociano i mignolini e recitano : pace pace di Gesù non lo faccio piu! ;-)


...ero una bambina atea


----------



## contepinceton (24 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> i bimbi che fanno pace incrociano i mignolini e recitano : pace pace di Gesù non lo faccio piu! ;-)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vero lo dico sempre sai...quando presento...lui...insomma...il mio argomento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oppure ti dico...
Indovina indovinello
dove metto ora il mio pisello?

Oppure...
Cara ti presento lui...
l'oselin della comare
che solo te vuol tromb....amareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> nausica io sono serena. non ho litigato con nessuno....non sono una che offende gratuitamente figurati sienne che mi ha sempre ispirato pace e empatia. se lei avesse letto le mie risposte invece di andar dietro ad altre, l'avrebbe capito dal principio.non mi piace stare in ddisaccordo con nessuno. porgo il mignolino....se ho sbagliato qualcosa perdonatemi ma non era il mio scopo.


Anch'io mi scuso, avevo frainteso come altri le tue parole, o meglio, non avevo colto il tuo tentativo di sdrammatizzare.
Rileggendole ora trovo che sia un'ironia un po' amara, e spero (e ti auguro) che l'amarezza scompaia presto e che resti solo la voglia di scherzarci su


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io mi scuso, avevo frainteso come altri le tue parole, o meglio, non avevo colto il tuo tentativo di sdrammatizzare.
> *Rileggendole ora trovo che sia un'ironia un po' amara, e spero (e ti auguro) che l'amarezza scompaia presto e che resti solo la voglia di scherzarci su*



Mi unisco a Leda, se posso


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi unisco a Leda, se posso


Non c'è da chiederlo; sei sempre la benvenuta


----------



## Sole (24 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> no Oscuro non sempre è cosi...certo capita.....Io non mi sono fatta vincere dalle mie paure, non ho superato le corna, ma sono piu' forte. E poi....comunque il matrimonio e le convivenze sono sempre dei "compromessi"....perchè mandare tutto all'aria e vivere peggio? io l'ho cacciato e poi riaccolto per amore (mio) ma poi in fondo è cosi bello e comodo non dover vendere beni, separare conti, separare figli, cambiare casa, buttare la spazzatura....che ne avrei ricavato restando sola? una botta di orgoglio? per ora andiamo tutti avanti, se un domani dovessi incontrare il principe azzurro, darei un bel calcio in culo al traditore. *Siccome credo che gli uomini siete tutti uguali*....me lo tengo, almeno lo conosco e so come usarlo meglio. Poi vuoi mettere che il sesso non devo andarmelo a cercare altrove perchè ce l'ho li a fianco il maschio???? io penso di essere stata piu' figa io a ricostruire il tutto che molti a correre dietro all'orgoglio.
> ah ah.........:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Per me non è così. Gli uomini non sono tutti uguali così come non lo siamo noi donne.

Devo avertelo già scritto in passato (son ripetitiva, lo so): cedere alle generalizzazioni può essere rassicurante, ma a volte è solo un adagiarsi per evitare di rimettersi in gioco.
Rassegnarsi evitando di sperare in qualcosa di meglio è una tentazione comprensibile, ma non credo sia sempre giusto.

Tutta la mia stima per aver deciso di investire nel tuo matrimonio. Ma un invito a mantenerti vigile, monitorarti continuamente e non accontentarti mai


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con l'indice si indica, con il pollice sù si concorda, giù si disapprova,col medio si manda a quel paese,con l'anulare s'infila l'anello....ma che ci si fa col mignolino?:singleeye:



la pace....


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> i bimbi che fanno pace incrociano i mignolini e recitano : pace pace di Gesù non lo faccio piu! ;-)



ops...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Anch'io mi scuso, avevo frainteso come altri le tue parole, o meglio, non avevo colto il tuo tentativo di sdrammatizzare.
> Rileggendole ora trovo che sia un'ironia un po' amara, e spero (e ti auguro) che l'amarezza scompaia presto e che resti solo la voglia di scherzarci su



a me non sembra ironia amara anzi 
mi pare 
che Circe sia molto più scherzosa e realista ...


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Circe,

*lo ri-ri-ripeto, che non è la tua scelta! *

Non ha importanza, se si segue o non le storie su un forum che tratta un certo argomento. 
Il tema è il tradimento? Allora è chiaro che vi sono persone toccate dal tradimento, con 
tutti i merletti e decorazioni possibili e immaginabili ... del prima, durante e del dopo. 

Una velata di ironia l'avevo colta all'inizio, ma mi si è crollato tutto, quando hai fatto 
la comparazione con persone che hanno scelto diversamente da te ... QUESTO È IL PUNTO. 

Scrivi, che la tua intenzione era di provocare i traditori ... facendoli sentire sminuiti.
Se questo era l'intento con una velata interamente ironica, avresti anche puntato sul 
fatto che o venite usati come faccio io ... o venite lasciate come fanno altre,
comunque sia ... voi traditori avete perso. 

Vedi, il tutto assume così, per me, una collocazione "die Einbettung", socio-culturale e non più solo personale. 
È proprio in questo punto, l'ironia non l'ho vista più ... bensì, un'amara considerazione,
che purtroppo nella nostra società - da molti - viene proprio considerata così, sia da donne che da uomini:
- Chi rimane, è una donna che ha saputo superare, fedele alla famiglia ecc. ... forte ... 
- Chi sceglie di iniziare un percorso da solo/a ... è una povera illusa ... o perdente ... 

Infatti, chi ti ha quotato ... sono proprio coloro ... che in certe discussioni, trapela questa visione. 
Allora, non so, quanta ironia ... queste persone hanno colto veramente ... 
Il gioco è estremamente sottile ... tra ironia e vero pensiero ... 

Qui ho veramente percepito, che ribalti il tutto ... rimettendo, come ordine nell'insieme. 

Non mi sono sentita toccata personalmente. Quello che mi tocca è altro. Ma non è tema. 

Ho risposto con un sentire di fastidio, con un enorme peso ... che provo sempre,
quando si toccano persone, che sono state o che stanno molto male ... ecc. mi sento esplodere. 
Sono persone toccate come te ... hanno mangiato fango come te ... hanno scelto come te ... 

Ultima cosa: Non hai bisogno, non ne hai veramente bisogno di fare la "splendida". 
Lo sei ... lo sei già solo per il fatto ... di non aver dato fuoco a lui e all'altra. 
Lo sei ... lo sei già solo per il fatto ... che hai quasi toccato la pazzia e hai tenuto testa.
Lo sei ... lo sei già solo per il fatto ... che alla fine, hai anteposto i tuoi figli (giusto o sbagliato che sia)
Lo sei ... lo sei già solo per il fatto ... che ti sei fatta tutte le domande possibili e immaginabili ... 
Lo sei ... lo sei già solo per il fatto ... che stai qui ... 

Ultimissima cosa: Ma quando mai, ho giudicato una tua scelta (beh, una sì, quella che ritenevi,
che "le gocce magiche" falsificano ecc. ... non ricordo più bene, ma lì, mi ricordo, che ho ritenuto 
importante che le percepisci come aiuto, stampella per superare un certo periodo. 

Però ... tanto morta dentro non mi sembri ... e questo filo di "vita" è bello percepirlo ... 
Ma certo ... il migniolino ... c'è ... anche quando si danno calci in tutte le direzioni, 
giusto o sbagliato che sia ... se non ci ascoltiamo noi, chi cappero lo fa? 
Comunque ... non faccio neanche io comunella ... ho sicuramente simpatie ecc. mi sembra normale. 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Circe,
> 
> *lo ri-ri-ripeto, che non è la tua scelta! *
> 
> ...




Secondo me la comparazione tra chi resta e chi lascia è stata anche fatta per difendersi da tutti coloro che si sono stupiti della sua scelta e che l'avranno sicuramente criticata.
Non mi sembra tanto vero che attualmente la donna che decide di restare venga considerata un'eroina dei nostri tempi, una forte.
 Per le nuove generazioni, anzi, mi appare tutto il contrario, visto anche il calo dei valori che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me la comparazione tra chi resta e chi lascia è stata anche fatta per difendersi da tutti coloro che si sono stupiti della sua scelta e che l'avranno sicuramente criticata.
> *Non mi sembra tanto vero che attualmente la donna che decide di restare venga considerata un'eroina dei nostri tempi, una forte.
> Per le nuove generazioni, anzi, mi appare tutto il contrario, visto anche il calo dei valori che stiamo vivendo.*


Ma infatti non è che chi resta è un'eroina/eroe e chi lascia una/o a cui non frega nulla e/o non ha "valori". Ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone, situazioni e situazioni. Per cose come queste necessariamente non può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è che chi resta è un'eroina/eroe e chi lascia una/o a cui non frega nulla e/o non ha "valori". Ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone, situazioni e situazioni. Per cose come queste necessariamente non può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.


chiaro che sia così


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

ovviamente ogni caso è storia a se e spesso bisogna dire che la differenza è fatta più che dalla decisione di chi è stato tradito  dalla reale volontà di "pentimento" e voglia di ricostruire di chi ha tradito.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiaro che sia così


http://www.spot80.it/index.php?Itemid=91&option=com_hwdvideoshare&task=viewvideo&video_id=3748


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me la comparazione tra chi resta e chi lascia è stata anche fatta per difendersi da tutti coloro che si sono stupiti della sua scelta e che l'avranno sicuramente criticata.
> Non mi sembra tanto vero che attualmente la donna che decide di restare venga considerata un'eroina dei nostri tempi, una forte.
> *Per le nuove generazioni, anzi, mi appare tutto il contrario, visto anche il calo dei valori che stiamo vivendo*.


Ciao Diletta,

mi spieghi, quali valori?

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti non è che chi resta è un'eroina/eroe e chi lascia una/o a cui non frega nulla e/o non ha "valori". Ci sono casi e casi, persone e persone, situazioni e situazioni. Per cose come queste necessariamente non può fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, nè in un senso nè nell'altro.



forse non ho capito ... anzi, è ben probabile. 
non è sicuramente la mia intenzione ... fare categorie.
anzi ... a me non importa proprio che scelta una persona prende. 
basta che stia bene ...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me non sembra ironia amara anzi
> mi pare
> che Circe sia molto più scherzosa e realista ...



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> forse non ho capito ... anzi, è ben probabile.
> non è sicuramente la mia intenzione ... fare categorie.
> anzi ... a me non importa proprio che scelta una persona prende.
> basta che stia bene ...


Non c'entri tu. Non intendevo te.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Secondo me *la comparazione tra chi resta e chi lascia è stata anche fatta per difendersi da tutti coloro che si sono stupiti della sua scelta e che l'avranno sicuramente criticata.*
> Non mi sembra tanto vero che attualmente la donna che decide di restare venga considerata un'eroina dei nostri tempi, una forte.
> Per le nuove generazioni, anzi, mi appare tutto il contrario, visto anche il calo dei valori che stiamo vivendo.


Ho letto velocemente la discussione e penso anch'io che sia così. A volte quando ci si sente giudicati si reagisce estremizzando.

Io penso che chi decide di restare accanto a un partner che ha tradito meriti rispetto, perché ci vogliono due palle così per affrontare la vita accanto a una persona che ci ha deluso così tanto. Non penso sia una scelta comoda, perché bisogna operare una costante elaborazione di tante sensazioni negative e contrastanti tra loro, e si fa fatica.

Penso anche che chi decide di separarsi non lo faccia mai per il solo tradimento. Ma per tutto quello che fa uscire, per le falle che si aprono nel rapporto, per mille altre implicazioni. E che comunque anche la separazione non è una passeggiata. Richiede un altro tipo di coraggio: rimettersi in gioco, ripartire da soli, elaborare i sensi di colpa che sono inevitabili quando si vedono i figli soffrire... e comunque gestire un rapporto col coniuge che, al di là della separazione, continua. E che, assicuro, a volte può portare livelli di stress non indifferenti. Io ne ho passate diverse nella mia vita, ma solo con la separazione sono arrivata agli antidepressivi.

Insomma, il tradimento è un gran casino, qualunque scelta si faccia alla fine.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> mi spieghi, quali valori?
> 
> sienne




Il senso della famiglia, il matrimonio stesso che, secondo me, merita sempre una chance.
E poi anche l'importanza dei sentimenti, scavalcati spesso dalla sete di rivalsa e di ripagare l'offesa ricevuta.
Se rimane un barlume di amore forse vale la pena di vedere se col tempo può nuovamente fortificarsi prima di arrendersi.
Vedo tante separazioni, e specie i più giovani tirano ben presto i remi in barca, ma questo non è certamente il tuo caso Sienne.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Il senso della famiglia, il matrimonio stesso che, secondo me, merita sempre una chance.*
> E poi anche l'importanza dei sentimenti, scavalcati spesso dalla sete di rivalsa e di ripagare l'offesa ricevuta.
> Se rimane un barlume di amore forse vale la pena di vedere se col tempo può nuovamente fortificarsi prima di arrendersi.
> *Vedo tante separazioni, e specie i più giovani tirano ben presto i remi in barca*, ma questo non è certamente il tuo caso Sienne.


Il matrimonio merita una chance se due persone si sono sposate amandosi profondamente, altrimenti è solo un guscio vuoto che di per sé non ha alcun valore.

Più che sulle separazioni, io punterei il dito sui matrimoni.

Mi chiedo se, in un'epoca in cui perfino l'organizzazione di un matrimonio viene spettacolarizzata e diventa una specie di reality, le persone che si sposano sanno a cosa vanno incontro. Al di là della passione e della casa nuova da arredare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il matrimonio merita una chance se due persone si sono sposate amandosi profondamente, altrimenti è solo un guscio vuoto che di per sé non ha alcun valore.
> 
> Più che sulle separazioni, io punterei il dito sui matrimoni.
> 
> *Mi chiedo se*,  in un'epoca in cui perfino l'organizzazione di un matrimonio viene spettacolarizzata e diventa una specie di reality, *le persone che si sposano sanno a cosa vanno incontro*. Al di là della passione e della casa nuova da arredare.


Me lo domando spesso.
Soprattutto chi ha sposato me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questa è ironia :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il matrimonio merita una chance se due persone si sono sposate amandosi profondamente, altrimenti è solo un guscio vuoto che di per sé non ha alcun valore.
> 
> Più che sulle separazioni, io punterei il dito sui matrimoni.
> 
> Mi chiedo se, in un'epoca in cui perfino l'organizzazione di un matrimonio viene spettacolarizzata e diventa una specie di reality, le persone che si sposano sanno a cosa vanno incontro. Al di là della passione e della casa nuova da arredare.




D'accordissimo con te.
I matrimoni vengono spesso presi alla leggera e il fattore amore, che dovrebbe essere al primo posto, in realtà viene molto dopo, come se fosse qualcosa di non rilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il senso della famiglia, il matrimonio stesso che, secondo me, merita sempre una chance.
> E poi anche l'importanza dei sentimenti, scavalcati spesso dalla sete di rivalsa e di ripagare l'offesa ricevuta.
> Se rimane un barlume di amore forse vale la pena di vedere se col tempo può nuovamente fortificarsi prima di arrendersi.
> Vedo tante separazioni, e specie i più giovani tirano ben presto i remi in barca, ma questo non è certamente il tuo caso Sienne.


Scusami ma chi non ha il senso della famiglia e del matrimonio e che lo butta nel cesso è chi tradisce non chi non se la sente di rimanere con chi ha dimostrato un completo egoismo e mancanza di rispetto tradendo.
Qui dai la responsabilità di dare una chance a chi l'impegno se l'è preso e l'ha mantenuto.
Con tutte le varianti possibili. Ma se si fa un discorso generale questo è.
Ancor più apprezzabile chi è in grado di dare un'altra chance dopo che ha ricevuto sputi in faccia.


----------



## Diletta (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami ma chi non ha il senso della famiglia e del matrimonio e che lo butta nel cesso è chi tradisce non chi non se la sente di rimanere con chi ha dimostrato un completo egoismo e mancanza di rispetto tradendo.
> Qui dai la responsabilità di dare una chance a chi l'impegno se l'è preso e l'ha mantenuto.
> Con tutte le varianti possibili. Ma se si fa un discorso generale questo è.
> Ancor più apprezzabile chi è in grado di dare un'altra chance dopo che ha ricevuto sputi in faccia.



Ma infatti...chi lo butta nel cesso sono proprio loro, i traditori, questo è lampante.
Ma se si crede tanto in questi valori, e se dall'altra parte c'è la volontà e l'impegno a "rimediare" in tutti i modi possibili, secondo me chi ha più sensibilità la usi (e quindi i traditi, ovvio).
O, quanto meno, ci provi...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

*Diletta*

Sei magnifica.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...
> *Per le nuove generazioni, anzi, mi appare tutto il contrario, visto anche il calo dei valori che stiamo vivendo.*





Diletta ha detto:


> Il senso della famiglia, il matrimonio stesso che, secondo me, merita sempre una chance.
> E poi anche l'importanza dei sentimenti, scavalcati spesso dalla sete di rivalsa e di ripagare l'offesa ricevuta.
> Se rimane un barlume di amore forse vale la pena di vedere se col tempo può nuovamente fortificarsi prima di arrendersi.
> *Vedo tante separazioni, e specie i più giovani tirano ben presto i remi in barca,* ma questo non è certamente il tuo caso Sienne.


Ciao Diletta,

lasciamo stare la gioventù, non hanno proprio una buona reputazione! 
e forse, mai avuta nella storia ... 

_"La gioventù di oggi ama il lusso. È maleducata, si prende gioco dell'autorità
non ha più rispetto per gli anziani e chiacchiera quando dovrebbe lavorare. 
I nostri giovani non si alzano più in piedi quando un anziano entra in un locale. 
Rispondono ai genitori e tiranneggiano i maestri" (Socrate 469-399 v. C).

"Non nutro più alcuna speranza per il futuro del nostro popolo, se deve dipendere
dalla gioventù superficiale di oggi, perché questa gioventù è senza dubbio 
insopportabile, irriguardosa e saputa. Quando ero ancora giovane mi sono 
state insegnate le buone maniere e il rispetto per i genitori: 
la gioventù di oggi invece vuole sempre dire la sua ed è sfacciata" 
(Esiodo, VII secolo a. C.).
_
Lasciamo anche stare, che per alcune generazioni, la società se li è 
tolti dalle scatole ... mandandoli in guerra ... 

Mi chiedo di cosa tu parli. Tu credi veramente, che una volta o prima
una coppia non si separava perché era legata a certi valori? (non è che le hai spiegate).
O ferse ... non erano più certe situazioni socio-culturali-economiche che non lo permettevano?
Inoltre, una volta ... ci si sposava anche perché si doveva o perché veniva combinata,
perciò a tenere assieme una coppia, non era l'amore ... non erano i sentimenti. 
Perciò ... di cosa parli?

Questo andamento, ha portato cose molto buone e le continua a dare ... 
Ha rotto tanti muri e catene ... ha dato possibilità a tanti ... 
Che poi, ci sono quelli che esagerano o che se ne approfittano,
non mi sembra nulla di nuovo sotto il sole ... sempre stato così. 

Va boh ... ci sono tanti fattori ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> lasciamo stare la gioventù, non hanno proprio una buona reputazione!
> e forse, mai avuta nella storia ...
> ...


Non posso farti la ola ogni volta che scrivi :up:


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non posso farti la ola ogni volta che scrivi :up:


Cara Brunetta,

pensavo ad un saluto "hola" ... :rotfl: ... 

ma tu, certi errori, non li fai. :smile:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta,
> 
> pensavo ad un saluto "hola" ... :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Oddio, ad un certo punto invece di hola ho letto boia. Devo scriverlo sul relativo thread.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, ad un certo punto invece di hola ho letto boia. Devo scriverlo sul relativo thread.


oddio ... e cosa è boia ... 
fesseria? boiata?


----------



## disincantata (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovviamente ogni caso è storia a se e spesso bisogna dire che la differenza è fatta più che dalla decisione di chi è stato tradito  dalla reale volontà di "pentimento" e voglia di ricostruire di chi ha tradito.


Lo penso anch'io. Oltre alle possibilita' e liberta' di lasciare. Dal sentirsela di prenndersi responsabilita' e carichi famigliari che finiscono per gravare al 90% sulle donne.


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> Mi chiedo di cosa tu parli. Tu credi veramente, che una volta o prima
> una coppia non si separava perché era legata a certi valori? (non è che le hai spiegate).
> ...



Intanto grazie per aver riportato i pensieri espressi da due importanti figure greche (il secondo me lo sono dovuto andare a cercare). Molto interessanti.

Riguardo alla domanda che mi fai, secondo me un tempo c'era più serietà e più consapevolezza del passo che si andava a fare, sia che lo si facesse per amore che per "dovere".
Che poi bisognasse avere una buona dose di fortuna perché le cose andassero per il verso giusto è scontato, dato che purtroppo non esisteva il divorzio e Dio sa quante donne (e anche qualche uomo) hanno dovuto patire e sacrificarsi all'interno delle mura domestiche.
Oggi la superficialità impera e non solo riguardo allo sposarsi.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per aver riportato i pensieri espressi da due importanti figure greche (il secondo me lo sono dovuto andare a cercare). Molto interessanti.
> 
> Riguardo alla domanda che mi fai, *secondo me un tempo c'era più serietà e più consapevolezza del passo che si andava a fare, sia che lo si facesse per amore che per "dovere*".
> Che poi bisognasse avere una buona dose di fortuna perché le cose andassero per il verso giusto è scontato, dato che purtroppo non esisteva il divorzio e Dio sa quante donne (e anche qualche uomo) hanno dovuto patire e sacrificarsi all'interno delle mura domestiche.
> Oggi la superficialità impera e non solo riguardo allo sposarsi.



Ciao

già, la consapevolezza c'era ... ma quale?

se non ti sposavi, rimanevi zitella ... 
e finivi a fare la serva alla famiglia ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> già, la consapevolezza c'era ... ma quale?
> 
> ...




...sì, c'era anche questo: una consapevolezza obbligata, ma ci si credeva di più, ci si impegnava per farlo funzionale sapendo che non c'erano alternative una volta sposati.
Ora è tutto più leggero, ma troppo in tantissimi casi.
Come hai detto tu: tanti sono i fattori...


----------



## Lui (26 Settembre 2013)

c'è anche da dire che prima tante cose non si facevano trapelare fuori dalle mura domestiche per pudore, tipo violenze varie e tradimenti. Tutto era ovattato. come dire, o ti mangi sta minestra o........

si stava peggio mentre ora effettivamente tutto è fatto con relativa attenzione.

si è passati da un eccesso ad un altro.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sì, c'era anche questo: una consapevolezza obbligata, ma ci si credeva di più, ci si impegnava per farlo funzionale sapendo che non c'erano alternative una volta sposati.
> Ora è tutto più leggero, ma troppo in tantissimi casi.
> Come hai detto tu: tanti sono i fattori...



Ciao

non credo che ci si credeva di più, in un senso di scelta libera. 
era semmai un credere di più, perché alternative non vi erano. 

che possibilità vi erano? il convento? cosa?
certo che s'impegnavano per farlo funzionare, ma in base a cosa?
non in base a dei valori ... in base alla realtà, in base ad una mancanza di alternative ... 
È chiaro, che i motivi poi, venivano cercati all'interno di quella realtà. 
Cioè, andare non posso ... devo rimanere e se rimango, cerco dei motivi per me, 
motivi, che mi diano la forza di alzarmi tutte le mattine ... e questi motivi sono:
figli, casa, famiglia ... e tenere il marito. 
Dove stanno questi così lodati valori? 

Stanno nel silenzio di una sopportazione e violazione alla libertà di scelta. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Avete mai pensato che, in ogni periodo storico tutto viene assunto per cultura passata e che tutto assume un significato diverso a secondo del contesto sociale che si vive?

E avete mai pensato che nel presente si vive del passato sperando in una modifica migliore del tutto? e che questa modifica l'abbiamo voluta noi? Ci sta bene? ci sta male? cazzi nostri alla fine, che l'abbiamo trasformata e voluta.

Si dice, dal passato bisogna imparare, noi che abbiamo imparato? io qua dentro vedo soltanto lamentela e ricordi di un passato letto che non possono essere visti nella giusta ottica se non quella del presente trasformato da noi e da chi per noi.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo che ci si credeva di più, in un senso di scelta libera.
> era semmai un credere di più, perché alternative non vi erano.
> ...



Tendenzialmente concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto a riguardo, Sienne.

L'unica cosa, invece, che riconosco con Diletta, è che la consapevolezza che c'è una via d'uscita può far prendere certi passi troppo alla leggera.
Nessuno si sposa pensando che finirà, ma la vocina "bè al massimo c'è il divorzio" echeggia in qualche angolino.
E talvolta si riflette una volta di meno invece che mille di più, come sarebbe giusto per un passo così importante.

In realtà, parlo per me.

Un altro aspetto che secondo me andrebbe preso in considerazione, è che il matrimonio ora richiede "abilità" diverse rispetto a una volta.

I miei nonni dovevano, come primo e maggiore impegno della vita, trovare da mangiare per loro e per i figli. Non c'era molto tempo rimanente per pensare alla felicità personale, alla realizzazione, alla soddisfazione. Si tirava la carretta. Le abilità che servivano di più erano: saper lavorare, cucinare, pulire, rammendare, evitare di sprecare soldi nel bere, nel gioco, in cose azzardate.

Adesso abbiamo più tempo per pensare. Abbiamo una vita più ricca di stimoli, di cose da fare, di pensieri, di possibilità.
Le abilità che servono sono di più, sono diverse. Non le saprei neppure elencare tutte, ma ci metto dentro pazienza, energia, capacità di reggere allo stress, determinazione, costanza, tolleranza, rispetto di sè e dell'altro..

Vivere è più complicato. Non peggiore (secondo me migliore), ma più complicato. Le scelte che sono davanti a me sono infinitamente di più di quelle che si trovava davanti mia nonna.
Io ho dovuto scegliere se studiare, cosa studiare, in che modo portare avanti la mia carriera, che concorsi fare, come educare mia figlia.
Lei ha dovuto scegliere se dire sì o no a un uomo, e il resto era stabilito.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto a riguardo, Sienne.
> 
> L'unica cosa, invece, che riconosco con Diletta, è che la consapevolezza che c'è una via d'uscita può far prendere certi passi troppo alla leggera.
> Nessuno si sposa pensando che finirà, ma la vocina "bè al massimo c'è il divorzio" echeggia in qualche angolino.
> ...



Ciao Nausicaa,

mi riferivo solo ai valori del passato, 
che vengono sempre così lodati. 

è una storpiatura ... è una falsificazione. 
come allora non ci si facevano certe domande a riguardo
del matrimonio ... perché vie non vi erano ... così non si fanno oggi. 

uno dei tantissimi problemi - per rimanere su questa linea è - 
che nessuno ha imparato a porsi delle domande! 
e i nostri genitori, nonni ... hanno solo pensato che oggi è più semplice
avere una famiglia, perché tante preoccupazioni non vi sono più. 
si, d'accordo ... ma oggi l'unione non avviene più in base a dei motivi come allora. 

ecc. ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Oltre alle possibilita' e liberta' di lasciare. *Dal sentirsela di prenndersi responsabilita' e carichi famigliari che finiscono per gravare al 90% sulle donne*.


Oggi mi girano un maniera vorticosa .... quindi sembrerò forse polemico, scontroso e financo un pelo bastardo .... ma sul neretto vorrei dire (sempre considerando che non è bene generalizzare e che ogni storia ha i suoi perchè e che ognuno ha un prorpio vissuto che va rispettato anche se non si conosce appieno) che è una CAZZATA!!!
Le donne fanno gli stessi danni degli uomini ... quando si impegnano  ma per la "giustizia" la peggiore donna/madre vale di più del migliore uomo/padre quindi cortesemente evitiamo di pontificare su responsabilità e carichi familiari .... ci sarebbe da discutere su tante cose ma come ho detto "sempre considerando che non è bene generalizzare e che ogni storia ha i suoi perchè e che ognuno ha un prorpio vissuto che va rispettato anche se non si conosce appieno" .... evitimo inutili e fastidiose "partigianerie" .....


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Nausicaa

scusa tanto, quel ecc. ecc. ecc., 
l'ho scritto pensando a quello che hai scritto tu ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Oggi mi girano un maniera vorticosa .... quindi sembrerò forse polemico, scontroso e financo un pelo bastardo .... ma sul neretto vorrei dire (sempre considerando che non è bene generalizzare e che ogni storia ha i suoi perchè e che ognuno ha un prorpio vissuto che va rispettato anche se non si conosce appieno) che è una CAZZATA!!!
> Le donne fanno gli stessi danni degli uomini ... quando si impegnano  ma per la "giustizia" la peggiore donna/madre vale di più del migliore uomo/padre quindi cortesemente evitiamo di pontificare su responsabilità e carichi familiari .... ci sarebbe da discutere su tante cose ma come ho detto "sempre considerando che non è bene generalizzare e che ogni storia ha i suoi perchè e che ognuno ha un prorpio vissuto che va rispettato anche se non si conosce appieno" .... evitimo inutili e fastidiose "partigianerie" .....



Io ho lasciato correre perchè "è nuova" ho evitato di lasciar partire le dita.....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa
> 
> scusa tanto, quel ecc. ecc. ecc.,
> l'ho scritto pensando a quello che hai scritto tu ...
> ...



Scusa di che? 

Non c'è bisogno di scusarti sai? Non ho capito neppure perchè dovresti. Tutto a posto bellezza.


----------



## zanna (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho lasciato correre perchè "è nuova" ho evitato di lasciar partire le dita.....


Perchè tu come altri volate alto .... difatti mi era parso strano che il sasso lanciato nello stagno fosse rimasto senza conseguenze ..... mi spiace se è nuova ma queste affermazioni fanno ruggire il demone e .... per la faretra di Diana mi inacaxxo come una furia


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè tu come altri volate alto .... difatti mi era parso strano che il sasso lanciato nello stagno fosse rimasto senza conseguenze ..... mi spiace se è nuova ma queste affermazioni fanno ruggire il demone e .... per la faretra di Diana mi inacaxxo come una furia



Fai benissimo a esternare..!! e per il martello di Thor se posso ti do un verde..!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Perchè tu come altri volate alto .... difatti mi era parso strano che il sasso lanciato nello stagno fosse rimasto senza conseguenze ..... mi spiace se è nuova ma queste affermazioni fanno ruggire il demone e .... per la faretra di Diana mi inacaxxo come una furia



Ciao wolf

a dire il vero, non ho capito di cosa si sta parlando esattamente. 
ti va, di spiegarmelo?

sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> a dire il vero, non ho capito di cosa si sta parlando esattamente.
> ti va, di spiegarmelo?
> ...


Ciao sienne niente di che un post di ieri di disincantata delle 18:29 mi ha fatto imbufalire .... tutto qui


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Ciao sienne niente di che un post di ieri di disincantata delle 18:29 mi ha fatto imbufalire .... tutto qui


Ciao wolfi ... 

si, questo l'avevo capito ...  

il contenuto ... infatti, non avevo e ho capito 
il contenuto di disincantata ... tutto qui ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao wolf

ti posso chiamare wolfi?
in parte è un diminutivo ... 
Wölfli ... sarebbe corretto. 

wolfi è un gatto con atteggiamenti da cagnolino,
parlo di un disegno animato ... 

alla fine si tratta che, wolfi tenta in tutti i modi
di cambiare per essere come gli altri, ma poi 
viene amato per quello che è ... e anche lui
inizia ad apprezzarsi ecc. 

ok?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> ti posso chiamare wolfi?
> in parte è un diminutivo ...
> ...


e tu da lupo lo vuoi trasformare in un gatto con problemi di identità?


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu da lupo lo vuoi trasformare in un gatto con problemi di identità?



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:

è vero! 

sienne


----------



## zanna (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao wolf
> 
> ti posso chiamare wolfi?
> in parte è un diminutivo ...
> ...


Dici??


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Dici??



Ciao wolfi,

non vedo la figurina che mi hai postato ... 
e come risposta alla tua domanda, dico SI. 

grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Oltre alle possibilita' e liberta' di lasciare. Dal sentirsela di prenndersi responsabilita' e carichi famigliari che finiscono per gravare al 90% sulle donne.


Imbufalire per una riflessione tanto banale?

Sono le cose a cui si pensa prima di sbatterli fuori!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Imbufalire per una riflessione tanto banale?
> 
> Sono le cose a cui si pensa prima di sbatterli fuori!



Ciao

mi sono fatta aiutare per capire, ma non ho capito ancora ... 

sienne


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto che qualcuno si e' imbufalito (un bufalo che attacca) solo perche' ho sctitto che quando devi decidere se lasciare un traditore sei condizionata poi da tanti altri fattori pratici.
Prima di tutto devi potertelo permettere. Poi devi sentirtela di addossarti la responsabilita' dei figli. Che quasi sempre il peso,materiale e psicologico, ricade al 90% sulla donna.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho letto che qualcuno si e' imbufalito (un bufalo che attacca) solo perche' ho sctitto che quando devi decidere se lasciare un traditore sei condizionata poi da tanti altri fattori pratici.
> Prima di tutto devi potertelo permettere. Poi devi sentirtela di addossarti la responsabilita' dei figli. Che quasi sempre il peso,materiale e psicologico, ricade al 90% sulla donna.


A me non  fa imbufalire ma sinceramente l'idea che una persona non lasci l'altra per questioni pratiche mi mette tristezza
Posso capire che ci siano ma credo che si possano discutere.
E comunque la percentuale mi sembra altina.
Io non credo di avere il 90% del carico e soprattutto i padri separati che conosco si fanno un gran culo per esserci con i loro figli.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

sarà triste, non dico di no. 
ma ti passa e come per la testa!
ti passano, se è per questo, anche tante altre cose ... 

non è facile ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà triste, non dico di no.
> ma ti passa e come per la testa!
> ...


Che non sia facile non lo metto in dubbio. Che si pensino anche ad altre cose anche. 
Ma le cose a cui pensi dovrebbero essere di carattere affettivo.
L'idea di stare con un uomo che non sopporto o del quale ho perso la stima per questioni pratiche mi lascia l'amaro in bocca


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà triste, non dico di no.
> ma ti passa e come per la testa!
> ...



Ciao

forse qualche spiegazione in più ... 

non si è tanto liberi ... anche con il lavoro. 
Alcuni esempi ... 
il mio compagno, non può (o non se la sente ...),
di interrompere una seduta di lavoro, perché io non 
posso portare la ragazza all'allenamento o dal dottore
(accaduto, mi ha detto di spostare la visita ...).
Ma anche la quotidianità ... le piccole cose ... dal pranzo,
ai problemi da discutere, ai compiti ... ai riti ... 
Certo, quelle ore strappate di qua e di là ... ma tant'è. 

poi mettici ... che non abbiamo potuto ufficializzare la 
separazione, perché poi entriamo in un altro sistema di tasse ecc. 
anche se le entrate sono buone ... ci avrebbe dato una mazzata. 
così, invece ... viviamo bene ... ma comprende, che bisogna 
discutere ... dare conto ... ecc. ecc. 

ma anche per rifarsi una vita sentimentale o quant'altro. lui, che problemi ha?
noi a casa non ci siamo ... è libero ... anche se corre quelle orette per noi. 
io, non posso ... per questioni di rispetto ecc. verso una adolescente,
portare chi e quando voglio a casa ecc. ecc. 

non è facile per nulla! 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che non sia facile non lo metto in dubbio. Che si pensino anche ad altre cose anche.
> Ma le cose a cui pensi dovrebbero essere di carattere affettivo.
> L'idea di stare con un uomo che non sopporto o del quale ho perso la stima per questioni pratiche mi lascia l'amaro in bocca


Ciao farfalla

ti lascerà l'amaro in bocca,
ma sono sicura, come l'AMEN nella chiesa,
che tante donne ci pensano ... 

poi per alcune, meglio qualsiasi cosa, anche mangiare
le frise tutte le sere ... va bene ... e se ne vanno. 

l'affetto? ... conta fino ad un certo punto ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla
> 
> ti lascerà l'amaro in bocca,
> ma sono sicura, come l'AMEN nella chiesa,
> ...


Per affetto intendevo che se penso di non lasciare il mio compagno per tenere insieme la famiglia, perchè comunque ci vogliamo bene ecc ecc posso capirlo.
Per il resto faccio fatica
Ma sono una legata proprio poco alle cose materiali e soprattutto ripeto che non riuscirei (o almeno credo nella vita mai dire mai) a stare sotto lo stesso tetto con un uomo che non tollero.
O forse so che mio marito davanti alle esigenze dei figli non si sottrarebbe mai. Siamo sempre stati totalmenti intercambiali con i figli e con la casa.
Vero é che per come sono io non avrei mai sposato o fatto figli con un uomo diverso


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per affetto intendevo che se penso di non lasciare il mio compagno per tenere insieme la famiglia,



Ciao farfalla,

si, questo l'ho capito. a punto. dopo tutti i grattacapi riguardanti gli affetti, 
passi alle prossime grattacapi ... aspetti pratici, materiali e economici. 

è così ... può non piacere, ma per molti è così. 

se non ti ferma la prima barriera, ti può fermare la seconda ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> si, questo l'ho capito. a punto. dopo tutti i grattacapi riguardanti gli affetti,
> passi alle prossime grattacapi ... aspetti pratici, materiali e economici.
> ...


Avevo inviato senza finire scusa


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

personalmente, non ho legami verso le cose materiali. 

ma io, poco centro ... 

se lui si rifà una vita ... giusto che sia, certo! ... e fa dei figli,
scusa tanto, le cose vanno regolate a tempo. ogni cosa a suo tempo. 

la prima famiglia si è creata da tot a tot ... quello è e quello va a nostra figlia. 
i patrimoni che ha portato lui, non m'interessano ... ne ho portati pure io e non poco. 
ma quello che si è costruito assieme ... va analizzato! e come no! 

non ti racconto cosa ho combinato ... 
perché se ne è venuto con una delle sue ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> personalmente, non ho legami verso le cose materiali.
> 
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordissimo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Avete mai pensato che, in ogni periodo storico tutto viene assunto per cultura passata e che tutto assume un significato diverso a secondo del contesto sociale che si vive?
> 
> E avete mai pensato che nel presente si vive del passato sperando in una modifica migliore del tutto? e che questa modifica l'abbiamo voluta noi? Ci sta bene? ci sta male? cazzi nostri alla fine, che l'abbiamo trasformata e voluta.
> 
> Si dice, dal passato bisogna imparare, noi che abbiamo imparato? io qua dentro vedo soltanto lamentela e ricordi di un passato letto che non possono essere visti nella giusta ottica se non quella del presente trasformato da noi e da chi per noi.


E' abbastanza vero quel che dici per il presente.
Non è stato sempre così.
Ci si può anche impegnare per avere quei cambiamenti in cui si crede.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' abbastanza vero quel che dici per il presente.
> Non è stato sempre così.
> Ci si può anche impegnare per avere quei cambiamenti in cui si crede.



Non è stato sempre così? Mi spieghi meglio per piacere brunetta. 

Si certo ci si impegna, e così nel tempo le cose cambiano, altrimenti che cambiamenti sono senza impegno alcuno?


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2013)

Mai come oggi, complice crisi disoccupazione costi case e mantenimento, tantissime persone sono costrette a continuare una convivenza che, potessero sciogliere, non avrebbero dubbi. Ovvio, ci sono casi limite in cui preferisci un sottoscala ad una villa. Se pero' non subisci violenze, anzi, attenzioni ma vorresti essere altrove, devi poterti permettere la separazione, sentirti di potercela fare da sola.
Riguardo a tanti padri separati che fanno salti mortali per i figli ne conosco pochi. Soldi a parte si sacrificano materialmente molto meno. Le eccezioni ci sono. Sono pero' eccezioni. Se poi si intende che vedono i figli ogni tanto quello si.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per affetto intendevo che se penso di non lasciare il mio compagno per tenere insieme la famiglia, perchè comunque ci vogliamo bene ecc ecc posso capirlo.
> Per il resto faccio fatica
> Ma sono una legata proprio poco alle cose materiali e soprattutto ripeto che non riuscirei (o almeno credo nella vita mai dire mai) a stare sotto lo stesso tetto con un uomo che non tollero.
> O forse so che mio marito davanti alle esigenze dei figli non si sottrarebbe mai. Siamo sempre stati totalmenti intercambiali con i figli e con la casa.
> *Vero é che per come sono io non avrei mai sposato o fatto figli con un uomo diverso*


Neanch'io. Invece era diverso e dopo lo è stato.
Ognuno poi valuta dalla sua piccola visuale, non so se ci siano dati ufficiali e dove trovarli.
Nell'ambito delle mia conoscenze i padri separati raramente si fanno carico di più del 10% dei figli, ovviamente escluso l'aspetto economico. Anche se conosco anche chi si è reso irreperibile per evitare di dare un euro.
Se la tua fosse la visuale più aderente alla realtà sarei ben contenta.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non è stato sempre così? Mi spieghi meglio per piacere brunetta.
> 
> Si certo ci si impegna, e così nel tempo le cose cambiano, altrimenti che cambiamenti sono senza impegno alcuno?


Hai scritto: "...avete mai pensato che nel presente si vive del passato sperando in una modifica migliore del tutto? e che questa modifica l'abbiamo voluta noi? Ci sta bene? ci sta male? cazzi nostri alla fine, che l'abbiamo trasformata e voluta"
Nel momento attuale sembra (ed è anche vero) che alcune situazioni non ci piacciono e non le vogliamo ma si tende a subirle. Penso, ad esempio, alla precarietà nel lavoro.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordissimo



Ciao farfalla,

vedi, da coppia era chiaro ... si parlava e si discuteva. 

ma quando si arriva poi a quel punto, 
a volte uno dei due, tanto convinto non è oppure
c'è del rancore ... c'è rabbia ... ci sono tante cose,
che fanno reagire male le persone. anche se sono buone,
e che ... se non ci fossero tutte queste cose, non lo farebbero. 

nel mio caso, lui non è convinto ed è di un geloso ... 
che è meglio che non racconto ... la gelosia, porta a fare brutte cose. 
va beh ... non centra. 


sienne


----------

